# Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*SPOILER for Tonight's Show*



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> In a shades similar to past incidents with Kofi Kingston and Ken Anderson, Randy Orton was legitimately rattled by The Miz during their match at Monday's Raw taping in San Antonio.
> 
> Though details are presently scarce, the Money in the Bank briefcase bearer reportedly messed up the timing of the match, thus causing "The Viper" to angrily react. The bout culminated with an RKO, allowing Orton to pick up the win. Orton was said to be very upset when he arrived to the backstage area.
> 
> ...


Kofi could of been main event but never had a chance. Why? Because of this goof. Will the same thing happen to a star that is even hotter? We shall see.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*

*:lmao people love to make this stuff up.*


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*

Orton doing what's best for the business. Miz needs to learns not to botch moves when facing the big dogs.

Miz better be careful or he's gonna end up like that Anderson dude, wrestling in a movie set in front of a 1000 marks.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*

Orton isn't a good wrestler by no means..he's the last one to making calls on the fate of others. If not for his last name, he would of been future endeavored back in 2005 during one of his first 4 fuck ups. [email protected] missing that RKO on Jericho before they gave him the World title at Summerslam. Orton has good booking, the Jake the Snake 2.0 character going for him, he's not acting like a kiss face, and a finisher that fans like in 2010. That's about it.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*

Not that I actually believe this, but as Anderson has said, "you can't compete with the Sunday brunch." Obviously Orton has worked his way up to that table.

In any case, WWE clearly has invested too much in Miz to dump him just because Orton was being a whiny bitch. And I like Orton, but he does that a lot despite his alleged maturation.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*

again with people making things up......

Orton said on twitter than what he said to kofi and miz was just him trying to build up his character. He said sometimes saying things like that works, other times it results in bad things.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*

*stops reading*

Does this or does this not contain spoilers for tonight?


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*



Nexus One said:


> Orton isn't a good wrestler by no means..he's the last one to making calls on the fate of others. If not for his last name, he would of been future endeavored back in 2005 during one of his first 4 fuck ups. [email protected] missing that RKO on Jericho before they gave him the World title at Summerslam. Orton has good booking, the Jake the Snake 2.0 character going for him, he's not acting like a kiss face, and a finisher that fans like in 2010. That's about it.


That was Jericho's fault. Orton hit the RKO perfectly.

And all of those things is all he needs. It's not his fault his opponents tend to be botchers who put others at risk.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*

Yeah, I can't believe this.

Orton's gimmick is about being pissed off after an RKO. Evan Bourne's RKO for example.

Someone ask him on twitter. Get it straight from his mouth.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*



Samee said:


> *stops reading*
> 
> Does this or does this not contain spoilers for tonight?


yeah spoilers i would say *sigh* logs off....


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*



Grubbs89 said:


> yeah spoilers i would say *sigh* logs off....


Ah, I feel for you bro.

FFS OP put *SPOILERS* in the title. fpalm


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*



Azuran said:


> That was Jericho's fault. Orton hit the RKO perfectly.
> 
> And all of those things is all he needs. It's not his fault his opponents tend to be botchers who put others at risk.


It was Jericho's fault? Don't make me post that vid..you may like lying but I don't.


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

randy orton is a diva


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

Well nobody can criticise Orton until prove has been shown.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Orton answered this on his Twitter account. Someone asked about him yelling like that and he said he wanted to try something new. If it was Cena saying it I would doubt it as he's stuck in kayfabe on his Twitter but Orton talks plainly about his character so there's no reason to distrust him there. This is like saying Stone Cold was legitimately pissed at everyone he gave the finger.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

^ Actually, when Randy talked about trying something new for his character, it was in reference to when he shouted "stupid!" at Kofi that time.

However, when it comes to this new stuff about Miz - somebody asked this on Randy's Twitter:



> @RandyOrton Hey greetings from Czech Republic, i read somewhere that ur pretty pissed at Miz...why is that ?


Randy's reply:



> @WarMachineCZ I don't know what u mean


-shrug-


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

well on his twitter he said it was his character pissed at the miz but I believe some fat ass guy behind the computer "jason powell" over randy cause he knows more about the wwe


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*



Nexus One said:


> It was Jericho's fault? Don't make me post that vid..you may like lying but I don't.


Jericho wasnt looking at the titantron, and didnt move when Orton went for the RKO. Its like if Edge were to have speared him but Jericho stood there instead of falling down


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lmao at this bullshit report. Didn't he say the "stupid" shit is part of his character about a week ago? And if anyone believes this,then this just proves that people are quick to call out "bullshit" towards the dirtsheets,but have no problem believing what they want to hear,and they're very fucking stupid to believe it quite frankly.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

So basically Randy plays his character so well that people genuinely believe he's pissed.

That is pretty funny,


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Better be false, but Orton is the biggest asshole in wrestling today, so I wouldn't be surprised if he's ready to destroy his 3'rd consecutive career.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Better be false, but Orton is the biggest asshole in wrestling today, so I wouldn't be surprised if he's ready to destroy his 3'rd consecutive career.


Well I wouldn't consider Kofi's career destroyed yet but his main event push for now is. As for Anderson, he went from wrestling in Madison Square Garden to in a movie studio and over there he's not even a main-eventer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No main event push = no career. So, for now, it's destroyed. Kofi's is still repairable, though. I do think he'll be a world champion in the future, but it could be a while.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

What is pwpix and how did they get this information?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I personally have absolutely no problem with The Miz not getting a main event push .


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm sure Vince doesn't want to make the same mistake twice in killing Miz's push. He fired Anderson and lost a gem of an entertainer. I'm sure he knows better then to do the same to Miz.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

This all stems from last week when he shouted "stupid, stupid...mother f-----" and the reason he did it was because The Miz tried to cash in when Orton as still there. Simple as. People need to stop looking too deep into things.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Clearly we have no idea whether there is any truth in this or not - but if so, whatever happened to being professional?

Proper professionals do their best to cover up anyone else's discrepencies in the ring - and then call them on it in private in the back. They don't throw hissy fits in the ring infront of millions of live viewers. Anyone is entitled to a one off moment, but if this turns out to be legit - that will be three notable incidents within 15 months that have lead to a noticeabe response from Orton in the ring.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL Kofi was fed to Orton. Happens all the time with upper midcarders. Someone in the TNA section accused Angle of holding down midcarders today too. NEWSFLASH: MAIN EVENTERS BEAT MIDCARDERS 99 TIMES OUT OF 100


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Better be false, but Orton is the biggest asshole in wrestling today, so I wouldn't be surprised if he's ready to destroy his 3'rd consecutive career.



*looks at avatar*

*looks at sig*

For a second I almost took this post seriously. God bless avatars and sigs.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

at least the dirt sheets tried something new and waited a week to spew out make believe.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Some of you will believe anything on here.This is pure b.s. all the way.Next thing you know they'll be saying Orton and Miz really hate each other because neither has them on their 'favorites' in their Twitter accounts.LOL.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> *looks at avatar*
> 
> *looks at sig*
> 
> For a second I almost took this post seriously. God bless avatars and sigs.


*looks at ridiculous post* fpalm


----------



## amnesiack (Feb 27, 2007)

Why didn't he complain about this lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbpboTzVFwY


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

amnesiack said:


> Why didn't he complain about this lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbpboTzVFwY


Heh... [email protected]: "STUPID STUPID STUPID!"

The next week Orton would probably be fired, bwahaha.


----------



## Fooze (Jul 17, 2008)

I stopped caring after "details are scarce."


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

You just spoiled the outcome of tonights match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> *looks at avatar*
> 
> *looks at sig*
> 
> For a second I almost took this post seriously. God bless avatars and sigs.


?....


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

RKOY2JLeGENDS said:


> So basically Randy plays his character so well that people genuinely believe he's pissed.
> 
> That is pretty funny,


This pretty much what i think


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

> *Originally posted by wrestlingfan4ever:*
> 
> _*looks at avatar*
> 
> ...


I'm just going to assume my posts get no respect then, eh..?



In all seriousness, that's retarded. Pyro has some strong opinions, and he sticks by them. Makes for fun debate, really. Then again, I'm a big supporter of both Miz & Riley anyhow so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

If Miz is never WWE champion we will know this story is true.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I see HHH has taught RKO well.

- Vic


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I doubt this is true. Although if it were, I don't exactly blame him. Miz should really learn to wrestle properly before getting into the main event. Orton seems to me like he's a bit of a perfectionist and Miz will have known that. If he can't manage to get through a match without messing something up, he shouldn't be there.

Although I guess we'll see if there's anything to this after seeing their match on tonights RAW. I'm not taking this as fact...because it probably isn't. You never know, Miz might surprise me and put on a good match!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

People who were at the tapings said the match was actually pretty good,but i'm not having high expectations.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> People who were at the tapings said the match was actually pretty good,but i'm not having high expectations.


That way...if it is actually good, you'll be pleasantly surprised! 

I'll watch it with an open mind, but I'm not expecting anything much good. Maybe something solid.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

If it's anything like his match with John Cena then i'll be happy,but i suppose that's not too much to ask from an Orton/Miz match...right?..right?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> If it's anything like his match with John Cena then i'll be happy,but i suppose that's not too much to ask from an Orton/Miz match...right?..right?


Orton's a pretty good ring worker, so he could potentially carry Miz to a decent TV match yeh. I expect it to be alright, I doubt it would be flat out bad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton can't "carry" Miz, he doesn't even know how to work with Triple H.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I love how much twitter makes these dirtsheets look dumb. Randy Orton himself stated on twitter that the "stupid" incident with Kofi was just him trying something new for his character. 

I guarantee someone in the arena told them that Orton looked pissed after the match and they made a report about it. I bet it'll look fine when we watch it.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> That way...if it is actually good, you'll be pleasantly surprised!
> 
> I'll watch it with an open mind, but I'm not expecting anything much good. Maybe something solid.


Orton and Miz are both pretty solid in the ring, so I expect the match to be pretty good. I'm not expecting Taker/HBK, and I don't think they will pull a Warrior/Hogan match from WCW.

Should be good!


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

The Miz is in a much stronger position Kennedy was, so I don't see him get fired. Not only is he 100% injury free, he does a ton of work for the WWE behind the scenes, so he's too valuable to be let go. Furthermore, unlike Kofi his push has been going for over a year, and is on the tip of a World Championship, whereas Kingstons was just beginning, and was unlikely to go too fast, with Wrestlemania right around the corner, where it's all about the big stars.

If this report is true, I can't it doing much damage to a guy in Miz's position. Then again, crazier things have happened.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Orton can't "carry" Miz, he doesn't even know how to work with Triple H.


Triple H and Orton just didn't have good chemistry. They've only ever had one good match, the others have been average. Orton is generally good in the ring. If this match on RAW is good, Orton more than likely carried it, because Miz isn't capeable of doing that.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Then why dont they take the money in the brief case away from Miz if this is true then


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

CHEERS RANDY!!!!!!!!


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> ?....


I think he's dismissing your views on Orton based on the fact you're an obvious Miz and recovering Kennedy mark.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

Regardless of if this report is true or not, Orton has had a history of being a "diva" of some sort. So that is a mark against Orton's statement. Of course he is not going to admit that he has complained before. 

If it is true or not, the Orton marks are going to defend him to no end and the Orton "haters" are going to disagree until this thread hits approx 20 pages long.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

He was in the right vs Kofi, but Miz doesn't deserve any heat on him from Orton.


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

I think Orton just became my favorite wrestler.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*The IWC never fails, if it's a negative story it's bullshit and if it's positive then it's true:no::no:. Was it part of ortons' character when he threw up his hands and yelled at the camera when they were late with kofis' music at MSG? He has a history of being a prick so i wouldn't be shocked if this is true, but it amazes me how people are so quick to call bs when they have just as much info as everyone else.*


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

This is the guy who almost broke his arm taunting, people.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Jason93 said:


> This is the guy who almost broke his arm taunting, people.


In what part of the match im watching it now?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

ok i just saw the ending , and nothing seemed off whatsoever, it was actually a very good match so this report is bullshit and false in every way.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

maybe orton is mad that the miz sold his rko the best in recent years


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

was a decent match, i missed the RKO tho :sad:

Miz actually looked good

the only thing that i thought might have a got Orton pissed in the match was when Miz was getting up off him n looked like he really kicked him hard

but even that wasn't that serious

seem like another BS report

----------------
Now playing: Finger Eleven - One Thing
via FoxyTunes


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I just watched the whole match and thought it was a good one. I don't know where there was a mess up but if miz cashes in his mitb and loses to orton this board including myself will have a melt down. I really hope for once this company doesn't listen to orton and continues his push. He was decent in the main event and can only go higher. Here's hoping orton sucks it up and shuts up.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

This report seems to be fake at the moment but then again, the show wasn't live so the botch could've been edited out but this is seemingly hopefully fake...

If it's not and the Miz ends up being depushed and ends up stuck as an lower mid-carder like Shelton Benjamin or even fired like Ken Anderson then I'll never forgive or forget Randy Orton for this.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

BS, no doubt about it.
If anything they should have jumped on it last week when he rKo'd Miz after Miz tried to cash in and Orton seemed more pissed off than ususal, but what we just saw seemed to have nothing in it...fucking dirt sheets. Still, people obviously have no trouble believing them.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

Nothing happened here in the match tonight...move along.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

amnesiack said:


> Why didn't he complain about this lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbpboTzVFwY


Haha. Would love to see him try.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*



Nexus One said:


> It was Jericho's fault? Don't make me post that vid..you may like lying but I don't.


Go ahead and post the video, really not sure what you expect to accomplish with that. Both Orton and Jericho need to be on cue to ensure that move went off properly. Jericho should have been watching the tron and wasn't apparently. Orton was in perfect position and Jericho just never released his Walls of Jericho.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*



JM said:


> Go ahead and post the video, really not sure what you expect to accomplish with that. Both Orton and Jericho need to be on cue to ensure that move went off properly. Jericho should have been watching the tron and wasn't apparently. Orton was in perfect position and Jericho just never released his Walls of Jericho.


That's blasphemy

The GOD Jericho can't do no wrong, it had to be Orton's fault


----------



## matyy256 (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe I was the only that noticed that after Miz kicked Orton in the face he looked dazed for a moment.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*



RKO696 said:


> That's blasphemy
> 
> The GOD Jericho can't do no wrong, it had to be Orton's fault


Yeah totally man.

It seems that some people think that if a move doesn't go right it is always the person on the "offence" that are at fault. Like they are somehow performing the move to a dead fish and they are the only one responsible for making it look good and safe. In actual fact even a move as simple as a punch needs work form both people to do properly.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

matyy256 said:


> Maybe I was the only that noticed that after Miz kicked Orton in the face he looked dazed for a moment.


yeah and??

sure orton could say something to the miz but if it was a guy like bradshaw or regal then orton wouldn't have the cajones to go to them about them stiffing him ... in fact the next time they get in the ring they'd actually make it hurt.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

The site is saying that the incident happened on last week's show, not what appeared this week. When Orton RKO'd him when he tried to cash in MITB.



> Randy Orton was visibly upset *during his in-ring segment* with The Miz during last Monday's Raw. The word coming out of the show was that Orton felt Miz was positioned in a manner that gave away he was about to take the RKO.
> 
> 8/2 Update: Orton and MIz have a match that airs tonight on Raw. It was taped last week *after Orton's outburst*, so it will be interesting to see how their match goes.


----------



## SHOCK THE WORLD (Jan 26, 2009)

The only thing I noticed was when Orton did that inverted backbreaker and The Miz landed on Orton's ankle. It did twist a bit and he looked in pain but I can't see how that was The Miz' fault.

I think the whole story is just BS. Orton makes big angry gestures all the time as it is part of his character. Last week I swear he was just about to say Motherfucker after RKO'ing the Miz. I think it shows how good Randy is right now as his stuff looks great and people buy it.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

M.S.I.I. said:


> The site is saying that the incident happened on last week's show, not what appeared this week. When Orton RKO'd him when he tried to cash in MITB.


This is more believable. This, coupled with the "McMahon Gossip" thread have a ton of shit in them.

I wouldnt put it past Orton to complain about something like this though.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

matyy256 said:


> Maybe I was the only that noticed that after Miz kicked Orton in the face he looked dazed for a moment.


It's called selling. Orton's pretty good at it.



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> yeah and??
> 
> sure orton could say something to the miz but if it was a guy like bradshaw or regal then orton wouldn't have the cajones to go to them about them stiffing him ... in fact the next time they get in the ring they'd actually make it hurt.


What? Miz wasn't working stiff...the problem - if there was one at all - would have been from last weeks ep where Orton seemed to spaz out a little after rKoing Miz...BUT I don't think there was one. I think he was selling being riled up from his match and getting ambushed and Miz trying to cash in on his hard work.
Beleive what you want mate.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

In all honesty I don't really see a problem with someone saying something about something not going right in a business like this. It's all in how you do things. Orton obviously takes a great deal of pride in what he does and wants everything to go correctly. Being a prick about it (which reports suggest) isn't the way to go nor is an immediate cancelation of a push (which reports also suggest) but that could have easily been and likely was blown way out of proportion. If Orton was to go to the back after the match and was upset about something getting messed up and leaving it at that, I really see no issue with that.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

People read too much into these reports. Orton's character is someone who can snap on anyone at anytime. The crowds are loving him for that so he has the same character as a face.

The website achieved its purpose -- I am pretty sure it would have received many hits and traffic, good job selling this story.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

JM said:


> In all honesty I don't really see a problem with someone saying something about something not going right in a business like this. It's all in how you do things. Orton obviously takes a great deal of pride in what he does and wants everything to go correctly. Being a prick about it (which reports suggest) isn't the way to go nor is an immediate cancelation of a push (which reports also suggest) but that could have easily been and likely was blown way out of proportion. If Orton was to go to the back after the match and was upset about something getting messed up and leaving it at that, I really see no issue with that.


Yep.
I think people give Orton too much credit when it comes to Anderson and Kingston. I highly doubt that the WWE would fire a guy they seemed eager to push pretty hard, and de-push a guy they were pretty damn high on (and still are) on Orton's say-so alone.
Fair enough, he didn't want to work with Anderson because he felt he was dangerous but that doesn't mean Vince is going to fire the guy on that alone. Orton isn't the only wrestler in the company. As for Kingston, who knows, but he's going great guns on SD so no harm no foul.
Orton isn't important enough that Vince jumps at his every whim. Cena maybe, HHH most definitely (joking ) but not Orton.
The guy acts like a dick occassionally and suddenly every time he looks pissed (read:selling) he's out to get someone fired or hold them back. He loves the business and I'm sure he wants the right people to succeed; the people who will put the business first.
He's not some evil Bond villian out to get anyone who shoots him a dirty look. Like JM said, he takes great pride in what he does and holds others to that standard. Not too much to ask really, considering the things that can go wrong without anyone being at fault.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I bet this is made up but I hope it is not I would love it if Miz loses his briefcase and his title and gets future endeavored.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Wrestling was so much better before the internet.*


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok i just saw the ending again, and got to see the RKO this time

I didn't see NOTHING wrong

The finish actually looked great


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow finally some good news. The Miz to TNA. C LEVEL talent for a B LEVEL SHOW!


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> Ok i just saw the ending again, and got to see the RKO this time
> 
> I didn't see NOTHING wrong
> 
> The finish actually looked great


*The report was talking about what happened last week.*


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol at the dirtsheets. They've realised that there's nothing in the match that could be construed as Orton pissed at the Miz, so they've decided that it happened last week now. This is despite the fact that Orton has stated on twitter on that very subject that he wasn't pissed off with the Miz, his character was. Quality journalism.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't like Orton that much, however this report smells like bullshit


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

This is what Orton has to say about this...


> @NatalieNNet bullshit


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

rcc said:


> Lol at the dirtsheets. They've realised that there's nothing in the match that could be construed as Orton pissed at the Miz, so they've decided that it happened last week now. This is despite the fact that Orton has stated on twitter on that very subject that he wasn't pissed off with the Miz, his character was. Quality journalism.


If anything, it proves how good his character has gotten at the moment. He becomes very believable when he vents in the ring, granted that is partially because of his past, but if you can get people to believe you are legit pissed at a guy after a match, you're doing one hell of a job.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

On Raw Jericho slapped Cena's head and shouted "You're a stupid man!". Does than mean John will be fired?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*



Optikk said:


> Someone ask him on twitter. Get it straight from his mouth.


I laughed at the ridiculousness of this statement.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*



DH said:


> I laughed at the ridiculousness of this statement.


someone did asked him, this was his response


> @agnesbrowno lol "it was reported" lol


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

since orton denied this to 3 twitterers, time to post something else that's important ... he's bringing back the wristbands next week.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

peowulf said:


> On Raw Jericho slapped Cena's head and shouted "*You're a stupid man!*". Does than mean John will be fired?


No, but it's true.









Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all week!


----------



## rockandorroll (Jun 28, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> since orton denied this to 3 twitterers, time to post something else that's important ... he's bringing back the wristbands next week.


Sweet! What color is he going to use?


----------



## Venomx5 (Aug 3, 2010)

John Cena is "The Stupid Man" Lmao


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

HelmsFan42 said:


> If anything, it proves how good his character has gotten at the moment. He becomes very believable when he vents in the ring, granted that is partially because of his past, but if you can get people to believe you are legit pissed at a guy after a match, you're doing one hell of a job.


This.

I just think it's funny that anytime a dirt sheet report comes out about most wrestlers, the IWC calls it bullshit, but as soon as they see Orton's name, they assume the story's true. Orton has already denied it, there were no points in the match where anyone botched. This report is so full of shit, its sad. But I guess the Orton bashers and Miz marks have to find something to bitch about instead of appreciating a very solid match where the Miz looked very strong.



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> since orton denied this to 3 twitterers, time to post something else that's important ... he's bringing back the wristbands next week.


That's good to hear. Something about him without the wristbands looks a bit off.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

While this report is Bullshit, Orton is still a porcelain doll. And any midcarder recieving a push to the main event would be understandably pissed if they had to get there through Orton. Id rather serve my apprenticeship against someone like Bradshaw and Bob Holley than walk on eggshells around the Viper!


----------



## DivineCC (Oct 16, 2009)

Even though Orton denies all of this, does anyone actually expect him to admit to any of it? There is no chance Orton would confirm any of these rumors. No matter what the truth is, Orton is going to say the reports are BS. How would Vince or any of the higher ups feel about one of his top stars publicly admitting to something like this? I'm not saying I agree with the reports or not, but Jason Powell has always been correct about everything he posts and never posts anything without a source, and I don't think Orton would really say "stupid mother fucker" when he clearly knows he's not allowed to say that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DivineCC said:


> Even though Orton denies all of this, does anyone actually expect him to admit to any of it? There is no chance Orton would confirm any of these rumors. No matter what the truth is, Orton is going to say the reports are BS. How would Vince or any of the higher ups feel about one of his top stars publicly admitting to something like this? I'm not saying I agree with the reports or not, but Jason Powell has always been correct about everything he posts and never posts anything without a source, and I don't think Orton would really say "stupid mother fucker" when he clearly knows he's not allowed to say that.


Agreed. He's clearly not gonna admit it even if it is true. 

Orton is a world class jackass. I don't trust him for a second.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

DivineCC said:


> Even though Orton denies all of this, does anyone actually expect him to admit to any of it? There is no chance Orton would confirm any of these rumors. No matter what the truth is, Orton is going to say the reports are BS. How would Vince or any of the higher ups feel about one of his top stars publicly admitting to something like this? I'm not saying I agree with the reports or not, but Jason Powell has always been correct about everything he posts and never posts anything without a source, and I don't think Orton would really say "stupid mother fucker" when he clearly knows he's not allowed to say that.


he has been pretty candid on his twitter, when asked about backstage stuff


----------



## DivineCC (Oct 16, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> he has been pretty candid on his twitter, when asked about backstage stuff


I don't care how candid he is, he's not going to admit to something like this, if it was true. At least not until months/years later.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

DivineCC said:


> Even though Orton denies all of this, does anyone actually expect him to admit to any of it? There is no chance Orton would confirm any of these rumors. No matter what the truth is, Orton is going to say the reports are BS. How would Vince or any of the higher ups feel about one of his top stars publicly admitting to something like this? I'm not saying I agree with the reports or not, but Jason Powell has always been correct about everything he posts and never posts anything without a source, and I don't think Orton would really say "stupid mother fucker" when he clearly knows he's not allowed to say that.


If Powell has such great sources, how in the hell did he get the week wrong? All of a sudden it's not the upcoming match he's referring to, it's last week. A little convenient, isn't it. 

It's akin to a report like this: 
"The sharemarket fell 12 points today."
"Update: Woops, I meant to say the sharemarket fell 12 points last week. Sorry, just a typo, I swear."

This thing still wreaks of BS, even if you disregard Orton's testimony.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Even though the Miz lost last night, he still looked great.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Agreed. He's clearly not gonna admit it even if it is true.
> 
> Orton is a world class jackass. I don't trust him for a second.


:lmao God, you're embarrassing. Pretty sure nobody cares whether you trust a wrestler you've never met. Get out of your parents' basement once in a while.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

ahh, I smell bullshit, but whatever.


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

He does look legitimately pissed off, but it could also be good acting. Guess we'll find out soon...


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

Why do people think Orton can hold people down? He is not Vince's son or son in law to do that, and even if he was, it is Vince's final call. Even the biggest draw today, Cena, won't be able to hold people down according to his wimps and fancies. Vince has his own brain to think, afterall he is the one that built this million dollar empire, WWE.

Orton was getting face pops against Kofi last year and it made sense to stop that feud as it won't benefit either of them, and today, it has worked brilliantly as Orton is the biggest face star on the show, and Kofi is still quite over on Smackdown. It didn't stop because someone shouted "stupid" or something of that sorts.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

therock4life said:


> Why do people think Orton can hold people down? He is not Vince's son or son in law to do that, and even if he was, it is Vince's final call. Even the biggest draw today, Cena, won't be able to hold people down according to his wimps and fancies. Vince has his own brain to think, afterall he is the one that built this million dollar empire, WWE.
> 
> Orton was getting face pops against Kofi last year and it made sense to stop that feud as it won't benefit either of them, and today, it has worked brilliantly as Orton is the biggest face star on the show, and Kofi is still quite over on Smackdown. It didn't stop because someone shouted "stupid" or something of that sorts.


But the thing is...youre wrong about that. Kofi was over as hell, getting pops about the same level of Rey Mysterio, but he fucks up the finish to one match with Orton, pissing Randy off in the process, and we hear that Randy complained to someone and Kingston was more or less immediately de-pushed.

I pray the same doesn't happen to Miz. Even though his mistake, if there even was one, was tiny compared to kofi's, I pray it doesn;t happen.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Judging with past botches with Orton there goes The Miz's push. This sucks


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Miz push is not over...damn.

Just stop worrying and just wait to see what happens on TV/PPV.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Mojo_Rising said:


> But the thing is...youre wrong about that. Kofi was over as hell, getting pops about the same level of Rey Mysterio, but he fucks up the finish to one match with Orton, pissing Randy off in the process, and we hear that Randy complained to someone and Kingston was more or less immediately de-pushed.
> 
> I pray the same doesn't happen to Miz. Even though his mistake, if there even was one, was tiny compared to kofi's, I pray it doesn;t happen.


We don't know this for SURE, it's probably just internet bullshit. We were told Kane never wanted a World Title again and now he's the champ! Batista was going to retire after Mania and wrestled for months after. There was no spot for Kofi in the main event at the time, it was just a transitional storyline for Orton and he put Kofi over in the process. Last nights RAW The Miz went toe-to-toe with Orton for a pretty good amount of time for a RAW match. The Miz looked fine, but they just showed he's not at Orton's level YET. Orton cannot hold anybody down.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

"Randy, last week you made a mistake and it wasn't just a lapse in judgement, it was a life altering, world bending, potentially skull crushing moment in the career of Randy Orton.

Because now you don't have a shred of positivity in your future. Tonight you will pay for what you did"



That is what The Miz said last night, replace where it says Randy with The Miz. lol


----------



## Saturated (Jan 19, 2009)

It's all BS... Miz worked a solid match, and he made that RKO at the end look perfect. There was no significant botches. He will be WWE champion and he deserves it.
Some of you are just way too paranoid about Orton or they're hating on him too much. On the other hand, you have people who write these reports, and they are perfectly aware of the fact that Randy has a reputation of a jerk through the IWC, so on the first opportunity they will go and write some lame ass, full of holes story, knowing that they will get more traffic on their websites. 
Either way, I do not know which people look more pathetic here.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

mvpsuperstar said:


> Regardless of if this report is true or not, Orton has had a history of being a "diva" of some sort. So that is a mark against Orton's statement. Of course he is not going to admit that he has complained before.
> 
> If it is true or not, the Orton marks are going to defend him to no end and the Orton "haters" are going to disagree until this thread hits approx 20 pages long.


Nostradamus :hmm:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

:lmao dirt sheets you never fail to amuse me


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Saturated said:


> It's all BS... Miz worked a solid match, and he made that RKO at the end look perfect. There was no significant botches. He will be WWE champion and he deserves it.
> Some of you are just way too paranoid about Orton or they're hating on him too much. On the other hand, you have people who write these reports, and they are perfectly aware of the fact that Randy has a reputation of a jerk through the IWC, so on the first opportunity they will go and write some lame ass, full of holes story, knowing that they will get more traffic on their websites.
> Either way, I do not know which people look more pathetic here.


I think that could be down to the editing of last nights show, just before Orton hit the snap power slam you could see he was acting petulantly and more interested in trying to catch Miz' attention than following the match, fortunately for Orton he is that good he can give himself an extra second others couldn't get away with


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah I think the show was edited so what ever the problem was got edited out but some of the reactions etc were still left in, the crowd most certainly was different to last weeks episode.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Given Orton's history, I fail to see how this is unbelievable. He's already pulled something similar off twice, and I don't think he would say "stupid motherfucker" since... you know, he's not allowed to say that.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

One can only hope .


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

:lmao

Seriously, the amount of people buying into this is unbelievable. I mean just look at the 'report'. *"details are presently scarce"* WTF is that supposed to mean? So you're going to report on something that will hurt someone's reputation without knowing the full details? I mean, even look at the source the OP provided - "pwpix.net (think it came from Jason Powell though)". Wait, so you're telling me you got it from one source but you *think* it came from another? Stop with your bullshit.

Orton has addressed both this 'incident', like there even is one, and the one with Kofi on his Twitter. Someone asked him about Miz and he said 'I don't know what you mean' and with the Kofi one he explained he was trying something new with his character. I mean, can people remember how the dirtsheets responded to that? They over-analysed it so much they even interpreted Orton's head tilt before the RKO as him 'showing his disappointment in Kingston'. It's laughable.

Edit:
fpalm Oh FFS I've just read a few more posts saying that since there was no 'freaking out' by Orton that it must have been edited out. :lmao

Are you serious? Are you some of you *that* desperate for this to be true?


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Just cause Orton says it's not true on his Twitter, doesn't mean he means it. I mean, he won't be saying, yeah I got pissed, cursed and stopped his push, now will he?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

It seems like the Kennedy incident has ignited a firestorm. The match was great for both Miz and Orton. It made Miz look strong facing a main eventer and Orton picked up the win in front of Sheamus. The finish was sudden, but not botched or awkward.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh and another thing, since apparently this 'incident' went down on last week's RAW that would mean the 'burial' of Miz would start this week right? WRONG. Miz looked really strong against Orton, having the upper hand for most of the match, almost getting DQ'd several times for beating on Orton so hard and almost actually won the match with the Reality Check. Orton was struggling and had to pull an RKO out of nowhere and didn't deliver the beating he promised in his promo before the match. Miz's credibility shot up thanks to that match with Orton last night, it made him looked like he belonged. But yeah, people are just gonna ignore that and believe what they want to believe. If this 'incident' went down last week, this week surely Orton would've beat down Miz and given him hardly any offence? Nope, it was pretty much the other way around.

Again, this shit is full of holes.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

i don't know if anyone's noticed, but Orton kind of just wants to hold down the entire WWE. there isn't a reason to single out these superstars who he "might" want to hold down, he doesn't want anyone to succeed but himself, and maybe his buddy Cena over there. if you beat them Orton wants to fuck you up, and shit in a bag and leave it on your doorstep.

the IRL heel ladies and gentlemen. learn to love it.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Punk_4_Life said:


> Just cause Orton says it's not true on his Twitter, doesn't mean he means it. I mean, he won't be saying, yeah I got pissed, cursed and stopped his push, now will he?


fpalm

What? So you'd rather take pwpix.net and Jason Powell's word over his? Like you say, just cos these lot said it's true doesn't mean it actually is. 

This is just stupid. Of course someone is going to deny something that isn't true when asked about it. It's like someone making up a rumour of you shitting your pants. Then when someone asks you if you shat your pants, what are you going to tell them? 'Oh, no comment cos if I deny it them it makes it true' no, you're gonna say 'No I didn't shit my pants'.

Not the best example in the world but you get my point.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Samee said:


> fpalm
> 
> What? So you'd rather take pwpix.net and Jason Powell's word over his? Like you say, just cos these lot said it's true doesn't mean it actually is.
> 
> ...


I didn't say I belive these shitty rumours but just because Orton says they are not true does not mean they are not true. He wouldn't admit it, be real now.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Punk_4_Life said:


> I didn't say I belive these shitty rumours but just because Orton says they are not true does not mean they are not true. He wouldn't admit it, be real now.


Yeah but if they were true, would he respond and lie? No, he would just ignore them and people wouldn't be like 'Huh, why isn't answering these questions?' because he gets hundreds of tweets and there could be the excuse that he simply didn't see them. Surely you get my point?

Anyhow I was wondering why aren't more credible sites like PWTorch reporting this? Because they know wrestlers check their site out and will call them out if they see such shit. People like Powell and these pwpix.net site that I've never even heard of don't need to worry about that since they're NOBODIES.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

JM said:


> In all honesty I don't really see a problem with someone saying something about something not going right in a business like this. It's all in how you do things. Orton obviously takes a great deal of pride in what he does and wants everything to go correctly. Being a prick about it (which reports suggest) isn't the way to go nor is an immediate cancelation of a push (which reports also suggest) but that could have easily been and likely was blown way out of proportion. *If Orton was to go to the back after the match and was upset about something getting messed up and leaving it at that, I really see no issue with that*.


Is that right? It comes off pretty weak and feminine to me.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> Is that right? It comes off pretty weak and feminine to me.


Yeah but you're discussing something that has no evidence to suggest it's true at all. Wait lemme guess, that evidence was cut out of last night's RAW, right?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> Is that right? It comes off pretty weak and feminine to me.


you heard it here first folks, getting angry about mistakes is weak and feminine.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Samee said:


> Yeah but you're discussing something that has no evidence to suggest it's true at all. Wait lemme guess, that evidence was cut out of last night's RAW, right?


I don't think The Miz will get punished for it but there was some evidence last night, check my previous post


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Samee said:


> Yeah but you're discussing something that has no evidence to suggest it's true at all. Wait lemme guess, that evidence was cut out of last night's RAW, right?


You're taking it to heart too much. If this is true on any level, it will not be seen in the following week or the next month. It will be a systematic burial of the talent over time..like with MVP, Christian, Matt Hardy..what HHH did to Hurricane back in the day. Shit like that.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> You're taking to heart too much. If this is true on any level, it will not seen in the following week or the next month. It will be a systematic burial of the talent over time..like with MVP, Christian, Matt Hardy..what HHH did to Hurricane back in the day. Shit like that.


Oh my God. If Miz fails his cash in it's all gonna be put on Orton isn't it?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Samee said:


> Oh my God. If Miz fails his cash in it's all gonna be put on Orton isn't it?


The irony is Orton has been a huge failure for the majority of his career. He was pushed time and time and time again to the point of him having fans around here who believe him to be better than he really is. Yes..he studied Jake the Snake pretty hard and copys his mannerism with a more youthful energy with it but he's still Orton. A chump who got pushed to success instead of earning it and no one has ever figured out why. Miz is a guy who came from some reality TV nonsense and made himself standout every year of his year till he got to this point. He doesn't sandbag promos like Cena does in mid form..no..he wants to improve and be as good as one with background can be. That's commendable. If he fails to cash in, booking is the failure. But it's not the first time, isn't it?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> You're taking it to heart too much. If this is true on any level, it will not be seen in the following week or the next month. It will be a systematic burial of the talent over time..like with MVP, Christian, Matt Hardy..what HHH did to Hurricane back in the day. Shit like that.


and yet it won't happen. because the WWE likes Kofi, just like they like the Miz. WWE never gave one shit about Christian or Matt Hardy, they always cared about the other two from the tag teams. Kofi is a favorite, that's obvious. Miz is a favorite, that's obvious. Orton had problems with Kofi too, but Kofi went nowhere. why? because WWE likes that sonuvabitch. 

nothing will happen to the Miz. one, because this isn't true. two, because he's a favorite and hasn't choked out any announcers with his tie or anything.

Kennedy is a different story entirely if anyone wants to bring that up. Orton wasn't the only one who thought that guy was dangerous, he was just the frontrunner.


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

Are people still as gullible to believe that report on Kofi messing up the finish to that match. Orton has said that he was in character when saying "stupid x3", straight from his mouth. Not only that, but that's entirely the only evidence of any botch, Orton has said it phrases like before in ring and it makes no sense whatsoever that Kofi changed the finish of the match from a punt to an RKO. The whole report is BULLSHIT some people need to get that into their heads. Kofi's push ended because of WrestleMania coming up.

And Orton made Miz look a legit threat in that match, I don't see how he's holding him down considering that Miz isn't a serious threat to anyone in the ME.


----------



## berrysi (Apr 10, 2005)

Wowza at this thread and some of the replies within it.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Orton got that hack Kennedy fired. He should be treated like a king on this site.


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

ok so jericho yells and tells cena he's a stupid man in the match, people dont breathe a word. Randy calls the miz stupid, dirtsheets are all over his ass about it.

What Randy Orton did was make miz look like a legit maineventer, Miz match against cena, he was looked at as a joke, cena beat him with ease.
Randy himself even said TWICE on his twitter that the story of him being mad at the miz was bull shit and that it was his character mad at the miz.

Randy does shit like this to add to his character, it gets a reaction so its working
Randy he's just a damn good actor is what it amounts to. 

Randy gave miz his best match in awhile, if somebody can find a better match with the miz "singles" then post it. If it wasn't for the spoilers I honestly wouldn't of knew who would of won, thats how good the miz look against orton his his haters and dirtsheets really need to shut the fuck up about this crap


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I gotta ;augh at you idiots believing what Jason Powell says.Randy already called him out once on his Twitter page for screwing up as Powell 'reported" Randy hurt his arm at the Fatal 4 Way PPV this past April(it was at the Over the Limit PPV he did that and the OTL PPV was in May)so yeah,very reliable source there.


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

RKOMARK said:


> I gotta ;augh at you idiots believing what Jason Powell says.Randy already called him out once on his Twitter page for screwing up as Powell 'reported" Randy hurt his arm at the Fatal 4 Way PPV this past April(it was at the Over the Limit PPV he did that and the OTL PPV was in May)so yeah,very reliable source there.


so an Orton mark says bad reports about his god ain't true and that Randy's arm was not injured at OTL in the same post. yeah, that discredits you as a poster in this thread.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

daisy22 said:


> ok so jericho yells and tells cena he's a stupid man in the match, people dont breathe a word. Randy calls the miz stupid, dirtsheets are all over his ass about it.


When Jericho called Cena stupid I literally broke out a LOL, I did notive Randy looking groggy in the match, but I put that down to great selling. I'm sure there's no heat between Orton/Miz and even if there is I don't think it will matter. Miz is far more importat to the WWE than Anderson & Kofi, so I can't see them punishing him if there is beef, he's too valuable.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Could someone give me a link to Randy's real twitter account? i tried looking but there's so many fake accounts out there which one is real?


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Could someone give me a link to Randy's real twitter account? i tried looking but there's so many fake accounts out there which one is real?


http://twitter.com/RandyOrton

Have fun.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

It's hard to ignore these claims though, If Kofi's obvious depush despite having one of the best matches of the year at Madison Square Gardens was not enough then look at what he did to Kennedy/Anderson.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

After Kofi, seems like even the slightest reaction from Orton = He is pissed and the automatic depush/release of whoever he was in a match against at the time.

Total bullshit


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Well you can't say Kofi, Miz and kennedy are good in the ring


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LOL WUT? Kofi isn't good in ring? fpalm


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Better be false, but Orton is the biggest asshole in wrestling today, so I wouldn't be surprised if he's ready to destroy his 3'rd consecutive career.


Riley might be next....Seriously what does FCW do if wrestlers keep botching every week?


----------



## DaveyR. (Aug 3, 2010)

> Riley might be next....Seriously what does FCW do if wrestlers keep botching every week?


That's right.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

daisy22 said:


> ok so jericho yells and tells cena he's a stupid man in the match, people dont breathe a word. Randy calls the miz stupid, dirtsheets are all over his ass about it.
> 
> What Randy Orton did was make miz look like a legit maineventer, Miz match against cena, he was looked at as a joke, cena beat him with ease.
> Randy himself even said TWICE on his twitter that the story of him being mad at the miz was bull shit and that it was his character mad at the miz.
> ...


This...thank you. 

People believe every damn thing they read and don't even stop to think for a second about what they are reading.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Better be false, but Orton is the biggest asshole in wrestling today, so I wouldn't be surprised if he's ready to destroy his 3'rd consecutive career.


Oh come on Pyro. You dont really think he was the sole reason behind Anderson getting pushed out the door in WWE? 

3rd career? Kofi is doing just fine on Smackdown, and Anderson shouldnt have been near the WWE title or WHC to begin with. He deserves to be in a second rate, soundstage company in Orlando. 

The Miz will be just fine. He has the MITB and the US title. The guy is doing good by all accounts. So Orton thinks he screwed up the RKO and let him know about it? I'm sure this happens all the time, although behind closed doors. Hell, it may have just been in character for all we know. Orton's answer when questioned about a rift between him and the Miz? "Bullshit". 

The dirtsheets are becoming less and less believable as time goes on.


----------



## JuanFran666 (Oct 11, 2009)

This reports are bullshit, but I hope that those reports were true so Miz can be depushed and gets "Future Endeavored" ...

So yeah, Miz is going to be a Champion and then I can only watch NXT and Superstars, now Smackdown is unwatchable and Raw will be a pile of bullshit after Miz wins the WWE Championship ...


----------



## KingofFunk412 (Jan 14, 2010)

Orton is the biggest asshole in wrestling today? He's keeping quality control. Just because you're good on the mic doesn't mean someone can't complain about not doing their *JOB* in the ring. Yeah, that's what happens in real life too if you can't do your job right when you're moving up the ladder.

That is, if this report is true, which I'm not betting on.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

DivineCC said:


> I don't care how candid he is, he's not going to admit to something like this, if it was true. At least not until months/years later.


why would he even need to lie then, when he could have just ignored the question?

And he also could have spinned it in a way to make himself look good and make Miz look bad, without coming out and saying what exactly happened, if he was really trying to hold him down. But he just straight up denied it


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

this is still going on? Damn let it go.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Pittsburgh,I never said Powell's report wasnt true,if you read my post you'd see I said Powell screwed up on the PPV and date that Orton hurt his arm on.Jeez.Go back to worshipping that womanbeater Rothlesberger.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> LOL WUT? Kofi isn't good in ring? fpalm


nope, his matches against Ziggler showed that he can't mat wrestle for shit and can't even lock in one of the most basic technical holds. He can only jump really high and bounce around like a retard in the ring. Any grappling based moves he has, he botches them most of the time. Like the SOS


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Judging by reports, this must be the first mistake ever made in a pro wrestling match. Ever.

Even if there's an _*ounce*_ of truth to it, I doubt it's really an issue at all to those actually involved.


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

I think the factor that randy orton called out that powell guy on his twitter has something to do with it. I can understand why some wrestlers might not like these guys behind dirtsheets, would you really want people posting false shit about you that isn't true.

Just sayin its funny that this story comes out right after orton mentioned powell


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the only reason this has carried on is because it involves Randy Orton, in the recent past having Orton as an offscreen enemy has proven to be career suicide for some


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

So because Orton says it's not true, case closed? Look at his history.
What about the possibility that Orton is jealous, worried and feels threatened to have another top guy (The Miz) on Raw.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

When Jericho does it, it's his character because he's done it for ages. When Orton does it, it's suspicious because the first and last time he did it, it resulted in a very obvious depush for Kofi Kingston.

That's the difference between the two.


----------



## WolfintheSheep (Feb 7, 2009)

I always have to laugh at these stories about backstage pull. Every time someone has a bad gimmick, or makes a terrible promo, you always get apologists going on and on about "Oh, it's the writers, the wrestlers have no say whatsoever".

And the moment you have any whispers about "so-and-so top star doesn't like this guy", the wrestlers suddenly have completely control over another man's employment.

Hey, I know. Maybe it's in their contract. "Every time you say poopy-pants, we'll let you fire another midcarder".


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

daisy22 said:


> ok so jericho yells and tells cena he's a stupid man in the match, people dont breathe a word. Randy calls the miz stupid, dirtsheets are all over his ass about it.
> 
> What Randy Orton did was make miz look like a legit maineventer, Miz match against cena, he was looked at as a joke, cena beat him with ease.
> Randy himself even said TWICE on his twitter that the story of him being mad at the miz was bull shit and that it was his character mad at the miz.
> ...


LOL. You make it sound like Orton has had good matches all year. He had a decent match with Kingston and Jericho carried the shit out of him and Edge in that Triple Threat. That's about it. He's just been copying Jake the Snake/Stone Cold in mannerisms mostly this year.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Nexus One said:


> Kofi could of been main event but never had a chance. Why? Because of this goof. Will the same thing happen to a star that is even hotter? We shall see.


First of all, as has been said MANY times, Orton dispelled this rumor on his Twitter. Are people really going to believe dirt sheets over the man himself? That's pathetic.

And secondly, Miz is NOWHERE NEAR the level that Kingston was when he was feuding with Orton. You're saying "even hotter" when the man is hardly burning. When Kingston was feuding with Orton, he looked like he could beat just about anyone (including John Cena, as they implied in the Kingston/Orton/Cena triple threat), and he was the most over superstar in the company. It's literally not even a comparison.

And what's this "Kingston can't wrestle" bullshit? He's one of the overall top workers in the company.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> First of all, as has been said MANY times, Orton dispelled this rumor on his Twitter. Are people really going to believe dirt sheets over the man himself? That's pathetic.


Well of course he'd come out and say it wasn't true. I really don't think he'd come out and say "Yeah I told them to stop his push." Im not saying I believe it cause in all honesty I could care less. But it'd be more believable if KOFI is the one who dispelled the rumors, Not Orton


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Except in the issue with Anderson, he did openly come out and say "Yeah, I complained about it."


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Well of course he'd come out and say it wasn't true. I really don't think he'd come out and say "Yeah I told them to stop his push." Im not saying I believe it cause in all honesty I could care less. But it'd be more believable if KOFI is the one who dispelled the rumors, Not Orton


except you're forgetting Randy Orton is an asshole, and doesn't really give a fuck what anyone thinks. he'd tell, and not give one shit about it the next day.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

EvoLution™;8690877 said:


> Except in the issue with Anderson, he did openly come out and say "Yeah, I complained about it."


Yeah I feel you on that but wouldn't that be a different circumstance? Kofi apparently botched an ending where he was supposed to dodge the punt or whatever, which you couldn't even tell it was botched. Anderson reportedly dropped Randy on his head. IF that happened then of course he's gonna come out and say I complained about it, it's a legit reason. Where as if the Kofi rumor is true, then he's gonna look like a true asshole holding somebody down over something petty like that. But that's only if everything was true.



Rawlin67 said:


> except you're forgetting Randy Orton is an asshole, and doesn't really give a fuck what anyone thinks. he'd tell, and not give one shit about it the next day.


There wouldn't happen to be any pun intended in that, would there?? :lmao


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Look guys, I despised Orton back in the day, but even I'm not going to judge him based of a vague internet report.

Fact is, theres no evidence for this at all.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

fpalm

Shame on all of you for believing what you read in the internet. Get yourselves an opinion and don't believe everything people tell you.
If Orton wanted to bury Miz, he would have made him lose to Hornswaggle. What did he do? He had a good +10 minute match with him to continue a storyline.


This thread should be closed as everything in here is just speculating.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

wow I can't actuallye believe some people believe the reporters over Orton. The same reporters that said Jericho was retiring, the same reporters that said cmpunk had major heat on him for dressing wrong, the same reporters that say so and so is going to win at the ppv but 90% of the time they're wrong.
Randy is one of the most openly honest wrestlers, he admited he didn't think manu didn't fit with legacy, he admited he complained about kennedy dropping him wrong, BUT that doesn't mean he fired him. People tend not to blame the one single person that fired them Vince McMahon.

Think for a second people if Orton wanted to bury the miz, he would of won in a few minutes, and not sold any of the miz's moves. If people don't believe Orton, go try and ask the Miz's or Kofi's twitter, they rarely reply to fans though. If Randy was such this hateful jackass why does he take time out of his day to talk to fans on his twitter


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

^Exactly!There hasnt been a wrestler on Twitter Ive seen that posts like he has.He answers as many questions as he can,posts some personal pics(like him on the beach,his motorcycles etc)where all Jericho does is take jabs at Miz and hype his crap Fozzy band.And Randy isnt afraid to post how he feels and dont go along w/ the WWE PG crap.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Glad to see it's not true. I enjoy orton and i am a huge miz mark so I do not want him to be buried and orton is going to be a nice face for a little while


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Talk about bullshit!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Just watched the Orton/Miz match and wow....Could a dirt sheet report be any more false? Orton didn't do anything like he did after the match with Kofi and I actually thought Miz did a really nice job of selling the RKO. Some people will believe anything I guess.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

What I saw was a top guy making the next star look very credible while still pulling out the babyface win. Nothing non-kayfabe whatsoever.


----------



## DivineCC (Oct 16, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> Just watched the Orton/Miz match and wow....Could a dirt sheet report be any more false? Orton didn't do anything like he did after the match with Kofi and I actually thought Miz did a really nice job of selling the RKO. Some people will believe anything I guess.


The report wasn't about their match. It was about the previous week when Miz tried to cash in and got RKO'd instead.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

DivineCC said:


> The report wasn't about their match. It was about the previous week when Miz tried to cash in and got RKO'd instead.


After Powell suddenly changed his story it was. Read the first post, Powell is talking about an incident that occurred in their match. All of a sudden he decides it was during the cash-in. I know it was a double taping, but he can't even get his story straight. 

He seems to think that Orton is pissed off with the Miz, but yet has no idea at what point in the taping it occured and why. How people still believe this is beyond me.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

rcc said:


> After Powell suddenly changed his story it was. Read the first post, Powell is talking about an incident that occurred in their match. All of a sudden he decides it was during the cash-in. I know it was a double taping, but he can't even get his story straight.
> 
> He seems to think that Orton is pissed off with the Miz, but yet has no idea at what point in the taping it occured and why. *How people still believe this is beyond me*.


Bur rcc it's so easy to belive. Orton is, afterall, the devil incarnate. He's got a hold of Vince's soul and is using it as leverage to get what he wants, which generally includes squashing mid-carders, getting former friends fired, and stealing other people's face turns.


----------



## THQ (Apr 2, 2010)

Its funny because if this is true why hasnt Orton bitched about guys like Taker, HHH, HBK,Batista, and Cena who hav botched moves and have gotten him injured oh wait thats right he doesnt want to play politics with the true big dogs of the WWE.

I doubt this report is true but if it is Orton needs to suck it up.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The crazy thing about this report is that it's never gonna die. Think about if Miz loses the MITB cash in...people are gonna go back to this report and blame Orton for it whether he did it or not...


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

rcc said:


> *After Powell suddenly changed his story it was. Read the first post, Powell is talking about an incident that occurred in their match. All of a sudden he decides it was during the cash-in. I know it was a double taping, but he can't even get his story straight.*
> 
> He seems to think that Orton is pissed off with the Miz, but yet has no idea at what point in the taping it occured and why. How people still believe this is beyond me.


I lost some of the little respect I had for him and his site after he posted such a bullshit story. Usually I can go on there and read some good stuff, but that knocked him down a notch.

It's almost to the point of not reading anything of what the "insiders" have to say anymore. The past couple of weeks they have been far worse than I can remember.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

rcc said:


> How people still believe this is beyond me.


Of course Miz's haters will believe this shit most are hopeful it's true,but Orton previously stated that the situation with Kofi was all in character,so that alone should have led people to know it's complete shit. Orton is one of the few guys who responds to fans out of character while employed by WWE(Pope,Orton,Cena,JR,Triple H),and not to mention that he already called Powell's ass out on one of his reports,Bischoff did too.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Eh i couldn't care if Miz is kept down or not, The day Miz becomes champion is the day i'll watch TNA :lmao


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*I love how dirtsheets are always labeled as bullshit, yet when they get something right it's because it was so obvious although nobody on here was reporting it. Orton says it didn't happen so take his word, but you can't call people out for believing something then turn around and believe whatever orton says. Hell he could've been pissed and simply told ya'll it was in character. That's what's genius about his character now, he can openly be a dick and tell you it was a part of his act.*


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

sideon said:


> *I love how dirtsheets are always labeled as bullshit, yet when they get something right it's because it was so obvious although nobody on here was reporting it. Orton says it didn't happen so take his word, but you can't call people out for believing something then turn around and believe whatever orton says. Hell he could've been pissed and simply told ya'll it was in character. That's what's genius about his character now, he can openly be a dick and tell you it was a part of his act.*


More often than not, they are wrong.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Eh i couldn't care if Miz is kept down or not, The day Miz becomes champion is the day i'll watch TNA :lmao


Hope you like ECW Reunions & a roster full of guys in their 40s then.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't really understand why if Miz becomes champion all hell is gonna break lose, if the khalis of the world can be champ then I couldn't see why miz can't.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Whats everyone going to do if Miz cashes in and fails? if it does happen. Which i don't doubt for one second.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Thank god non of you Miz marks get angry at someone not doing it as how it's supposed to be done.... 

Naughty Orton !


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Whats everyone going to do if Miz cashes in and fails? if it does happen. Which i don't doubt for one second.


Why would Miz fail? That would look incredibly silly and make the entire thing pointless.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^I think it's just hypothetical...IF Miz loses...generally most on the forum won't be happy.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't know whether or not this report about The Miz is true, it may well be made up.

However, I find it very hard to believe that the incident with Kofi was kayfabe. I don't buy that Orton shouting "stupid" at Kofi after delivering the RKO was him "just trying something new out". I also find it more than coincidental that immediately afterwards, Kofi's career arc took a dive.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> I don't know whether or not this report about The Miz is true, it may well be made up.
> 
> However, I find it very hard to believe that the incident with Kofi was kayfabe. I don't buy that Orton shouting "stupid" at Kofi after delivering the RKO was him "just trying something new out". I also find it more than coincidental that immediately afterwards, Kofi's career arc took a dive.


It's funny how Orton gets a free pass for being a douchebag and burying guys on live TV but if it was Cena or HHH they would still be getting bashed for it. And considering the last 2 are more talented in every way than Orton it makes it even funnier.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Hope you like ECW Reunions & a roster full of guys in their 40s then.


This.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Hope you like ECW Reunions & a roster full of guys in their 40s then.


Anything is better than Miz as world champ.. I prefer WWE much more over TNA, but to see Miz as world champion is just cringeworthy. I can't take the kid seriously. Having just Mic skills and gay hair doesn't make you World title material. The kid needs to focus more on his In-ring ability before even touching the world title.. He never defended his US title hardly before Bret won it. and i can see the same thing happening again.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

JordanPippen23 said:


> It's funny how Orton gets a free pass for being a douchebag and burying guys on live TV but if it was Cena or HHH they would still be getting bashed for it. And considering the last 2 are more talented in every way than Orton it makes it even funnier.


your just a hater plain and simple. I bet if it was a wrestler you liked in Orton's shoes you would defend them.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

JordanPippen23 said:


> It's funny how Orton gets a free pass for being a douchebag and burying guys on live TV but if it was Cena or HHH they would still be getting bashed for it. And considering the last 2 are more talented in every way than Orton it makes it even funnier.


Neither the Miz nor Kofi is better than Orton...Kofi is too small for a main-eventer,can't talk & we've much better high fliers in WWE than him..

Miz is good with the mic but still VERY Mediocre in the ring....Randy Orton is much more than the MIZ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think he meant Cena and Triple H.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr.S said:


> Neither the Miz nor Kofi is better than Orton...Kofi is too small for a main-eventer,can't talk & we've much better high fliers in WWE than him..


They gotta start bringing in the smaller guys in the Main Event scene one of these days. It's gonna happen for Kofi. If the kids- err; people love him, then he's gonna be champion one day.



> Miz is good with the mic but still VERY Mediocre in the ring....Randy Orton is much more than the MIZ


He is not.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Pyro offtopic question but surely you have the highest post count on the forum? 

To the person who said Miz is mediocre in the ring, you have to remember a short few years ago he was just a TV Presenter, now look at him.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mr.S said:


> Neither the Miz nor Kofi is better than Orton...Kofi is too small for a main-eventer,can't talk & we've much better high fliers in WWE than him..
> 
> Miz is good with the mic but still VERY Mediocre in the ring....*Randy Orton is much more than the MIZ*


The Miz marks will disagree, they prefer mic skills over in-ring ability


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Don't really understand why if Miz becomes champion all hell is gonna break lose, if the khalis of the world can be champ then I couldn't see why miz can't.


If The Great Khali or Rey Mysterio can be world champion then anyone can people.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arsenal FC™ said:


> Pyro offtopic question but surely you have the highest post count on the forum?


Yeah, but it's not a big deal. More than half of them were when word games had post count turned on. It takes no time to accumulate.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Very true, although a lot of posts I see from you are about wrestling and are always informative, so I wasn't accusing you of spamming.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> I don't know whether or not this report about The Miz is true, it may well be made up.
> 
> However, I find it very hard to believe that the incident with Kofi was kayfabe. I don't buy that Orton shouting "stupid" at Kofi after delivering the RKO was him "just trying something new out". I also find it more than coincidental that immediately afterwards, Kofi's career arc took a dive.


I'm going to play devil's advocate here once more. I think people who believe Orton's "STUPID! STUPID!" yelling at Kofi was real and non-kayfabe, need to re-watch the opening segment of that January 11 Raw again. It is a three-way talkfest with Cena, Orton and... Kofi Kingston. The previous week on Raw, January 4, Orton defeated Kofi cleanly, one, two, three, presumably closing off their feud in his eyes. Cena comes out, wants to be #1 contender to the WWE Title he lost to Sheamus a month earlier at TLC. Orton comes out, essentially wants to be named the #1 contender to the WWE Title Sheamus has. And then Kofi Kingston comes out. Orton verbally blows Kofi away in that segment, saying that he beat him on Raw the last week, so Kofi should get the hell away. 

They set up a triple threat, naturally, for later in the evening. Orton beats Kofi, with Cena knocked out at ringside. 

The reason I've always believed Orton's antics post-match were kayfabe was because the opening segment laid the foundation for his character to view Kofi as one giant pest that he wanted out of his way. His yelling "STUPID! STUPID!" at him was his (Orton's Viper character, that is) way of telling Kofi that he was a stupid asshole for ever thinking he could hang with him. And that was a fairly fitting way for the Orton-Kingston feud of that time period to close, because it was all about (a) Kofi Kingston standing up to Randy Orton and unlike other midcarders he had plowed through, not being afraid of Orton or his Legacy faction and (b) Orton beating Kofi in every single encounter they ever had with one another (including all of their house show matches, which was plenty last fall and winter), and this last time in a triple threat setting was no different (granted, Legacy interfered and if anything it seemed to me DiBiase kind of blew his spot to knock Kofi's legs out from under him, but no matter).

As to the charge that Kofi's career took a nosedive after that incident on January 11, my retort is, it certainly didn't immediately. If Kofi had botched so badly to enrage Orton in real life, I can't imagine that Kofi would enjoy the immediate post-Jan. 11 success that he did. The very following week, January 18, Kofi teamed up with none other than John Cena to defeat Legacy, and I believe Kofi scored the winning pinfall and was actually showcased by Cena all the way throughout the match from beginning to end, in a way that the Cena-Bourne partnership of May 31 echoed when they wrestled Sheamus and Edge. 

Kofi then received massive cheers at the Royal Rumble match in Atlanta, where his wrestling career started for WWE in Deep South Wrestling (another reason a prospective world title victory for him at WrestleMania XXVII would be entirely appropriate in Atlanta), and when Cena, I believe, got rid of him in that match, the boos were fairly thunderous. 

Even more importantly, Kofi was booked to be one of the six men from Raw in the Raw Elimination Chamber match. And he was given ample opportunity to show off in many spots in said match to make him look good against guys like Orton and Triple H. 

I just don't think there's enough evidence to suggest that Orton killed Kofi's career. I did at the time complain that WWE seemed to totally run out of ideas for that feud but having Orton and Kofi keep wrestling each other and having Orton keep beating him at every turn, cleanly or not, and that did hurt Kofi's overness for a while... 

The move to Smackdown was what the doctor ordered for Kofi. During the Road to WrestleMania on the Raw Brand, Kofi was one of the midcard casualties who was totally lost amidst the Cena-Batista, HBK-Taker, Hart-McMahon and myriad other major storylines raging at the time. (Though it can be said that Kofi was very briefly inserted in the Cena-Batista feud and competed against Batista and allowed to look good in defeat to him as well.)

Anyway, there's even less evidence for this Orton-Miz riff that Powell is suggesting. Orton made Miz look as good as possible, I'd say, and though he defeated him, Miz looked strong nevertheless. And Orton had to win that match, because he and Sheamus are set for a WWE Championship match at Summerslam. Miz is still getting a foothold in the main event scene, and as a MITB briefcase-holder, he can withstand many losses and remain credible in that context.

Anyway, I say that this dirtsheet is full of BS.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

> The Miz marks will disagree, they prefer mic skills over in-ring ability


No need to prefer one over the other, but The Miz's strength is speaking. His wrestling ability has come a long way and it is bound to reach main event status shortly at this rate.



Gord said:


> Yeah, but it's not a big deal. More than half of them were when word games had post count turned on. It takes no time to accumulate.


Good times, we could easily get 150 posts a day. You were hurt by the data losses, though.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Speedyt1991 said:


> The Miz marks will disagree, *they prefer mic skills over in-ring ability*


Everyone around here does..that's why there was big Shelton Benjamin hate threads no matter how many guys he carried in the ring. Now because it's Orton, you want to magically change up your bias and criteria?



> Eh i couldn't care if Miz is kept down or not, The day Miz becomes champion is the day i'll watch TNA


Same way I feel about Raw right with that red headed chump holding the belt. A guy who just got one of the worst buyrates since ECW's December to Dismember.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Same way I feel about Raw right with that red headed chump holding the belt. A guy who just got one of the worst buyrates since ECW's December to Dismember.


Yeh, because Sheamus was actually the only one on that PPV...:side:


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> Yeh, because Sheamus was actually the only one on that PPV...:side:


They gave him the title and continue his overbearing push..when they want to credit Cena with everything positive about the company, everybody loves defending his push. So when Sheamus flops, he gets the same treatment.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Speedyt1991 said:


> The Miz marks will disagree, they prefer mic skills over in-ring ability


So does most of the "WWE Universe" its just how it is these days.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*For the people saying he was in character when he blew up at kofi, was saying "he fucked up" also in character?*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> They gave him the title and continue his overbearing push..when they want to credit Cena with everything positive about the company, everybody loves defending his push. So when Sheamus flops, he gets the same treatment.


That doesn't make sense. John Cena was also on the PPV you know? As was Mysterio, Randy Orton, Edge etc. One person doesn't create a bad buyrate. Besides, John Cena was actually the champion going into Fatal Fourway, so your argument with Sheamus being the one to blame just makes no sense in the slightest.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> That doesn't make sense. John Cena was also on the PPV you know? As was Mysterio, Randy Orton, Edge etc. One person doesn't create a bad buyrate. Besides, John Cena was actually the champion going into Fatal Fourway, so your argument with Sheamus being the one to blame just makes no sense in the slightest.


It's ironic because it was a title change scenario and the buys went down.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> It's ironic because it was a title change scenario and the buys went down.


You know people buy the PPV...before the title change went down?


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> It's ironic because it was a title change scenario and the buys went down.


Buys have been in a steady decline for awhile now. Want to know why? Because nobody wants to pay close to $40 per month on a wrestling PPV. That's why the buys are going/went down. Simple, really.

There's a good solution to this problem. Bring it down to 4 or 6 and you'll potentially have good to great buys for each show. 
They arent down because Sheamus was in the event. That's poor logic.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> You know people buy the PPV...before the title change went down?


Sure but the IRONY is still what it is.

And buys are down because people are sick of John Cena winning every month or HHH having another "surprise return" that sets him up for another title run or Edge stumbling to another title win out of nowhere. It's boring. It's been boring for 4 years. Everyone knows that.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I see no irony...:side:

So it's Cena and Triple H now...you've let Sheamus off the hook I see.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> Sure but the IRONY is still what it is.
> 
> And buys are down because people are sick of John Cena winning every month or HHH having another "surprise return" that sets him up for another title run or Edge stumbling to another title win out of nowhere. It's boring. It's been boring for 4 years. Everyone knows that.


Buys are down for other reasons than John Cena and Triple H.

Times change and people arent willing to buy one each and every month. It's really as simple as that. Plus, popularity isnt exactly at an all time high.

Your logic is flawed.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

HelmsFan42 said:


> Buys are down for other reasons than John Cena and Triple H.
> 
> Times change and people arent willing to buy one each and every month. It's really as simple as that. Plus, popularity isnt exactly at an all time high.
> 
> Your logic is flawed.


Yeah, Trips and Cena aren't the ones that are bringing down buyrates, so that argument is sort of ridiculous.

Wrestling isn't that popular as you said, plus why would you pay the 30 bucks when you can get an online stream for free? There are the WWE loyals, and they will continue to purchase the PPVs and keep buyrates at a good rate. 

Also WWE has to start building new stars, so featuring guys like Swagger, Sheamus, etc... in the main event scene might turn off PPV buyers temporarily. But in the long run, WWE has nothing to worry about when it comes to buyrates.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't usually talk shit about other members, but this Nexus One person is a fucking idiot :lmao

I hope you're just trolling


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton wants to hold down the Miz*



Optikk said:


> Yeah, I can't believe this.
> 
> Orton's gimmick is about being pissed off after an RKO. Evan Bourne's RKO for example.
> 
> Someone ask him on twitter. Get it straight from his mouth.


Why do people suspect Orton will admit to being an immature baby?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> I don't usually talk shit about other members, but this Nexus One person is a fucking idiot :lmao
> 
> I hope you're just trolling


I would expect such from a small minded Orton fan. But still..buys are down with all of these nobodies getting pushed..Orton included. Where's that great "It" factor that gets hyped up around here? Where is when your little heroes need it? Because generating buys that are worse then the 1995 level of garbage is absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

If only you knew ANYTHING about buys.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

Mr.S said:


> Neither the Miz nor Kofi is better than Orton...Kofi is too small for a main-eventer,can't talk & we've much better high fliers in WWE than him..
> 
> Miz is good with the mic but still VERY Mediocre in the ring....Randy Orton is much more than the MIZ


Miz and Kofi have both gotten over on their OWN. Orton needed 4 years of major feuds and storylines to finally draw a reaction. Miz and Kofi have worked their way up the old fashioned way and they will be the first 2 guys since Jeff Hardy to actually be accepted by the fans as world champs during their first reigns.

And how is Kofi too small? Rey, Jericho and Punk are all small guys too.

I can say Orton sucks ass on the mic and he's good in the ring. Both guys have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Holy shit, this thread is still going?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> I'm going to play devil's advocate here once more. I think people who believe Orton's "STUPID! STUPID!" yelling at Kofi was real and non-kayfabe, need to re-watch the opening segment of that January 11 Raw again. It is a three-way talkfest with Cena, Orton and... Kofi Kingston. The previous week on Raw, January 4, Orton defeated Kofi cleanly, one, two, three, presumably closing off their feud in his eyes. Cena comes out, wants to be #1 contender to the WWE Title he lost to Sheamus a month earlier at TLC. Orton comes out, essentially wants to be named the #1 contender to the WWE Title Sheamus has. And then Kofi Kingston comes out. Orton verbally blows Kofi away in that segment, saying that he beat him on Raw the last week, so Kofi should get the hell away.
> 
> They set up a triple threat, naturally, for later in the evening. Orton beats Kofi, with Cena knocked out at ringside.
> 
> ...


Post, of the fucking thread. 
Every douchebag who believes Orton 'buried' Kofi's career needs to read this.



Nexus One said:


> I would expect such from a small minded Orton fan. But still..buys are down with all of these nobodies getting pushed..Orton included. Where's that great "It" factor that gets hyped up around here? Where is when your little heroes need it? Because generating buys that are worse then the 1995 level of garbage is absolutely pathetic.


Wow the amount of shit you're full of was proven perfectly by this post. 

So you're just going to ignore that this is the first full year WWE has been using gimmick PPVs ey? And you're also going to ignore the slow decline pro wrestling has been on for a good 8 years now ey? I guess it's all Orton's fault isn't it? Aaaaah okay then, thanks for enlightening me with such knowledgeable knowledge.

Stop trolling.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> I would expect such from a small minded Orton fan. But still..buys are down with all of these nobodies getting pushed..Orton included. Where's that great "It" factor that gets hyped up around here? Where is when your little heroes need it? Because generating buys that are worse then the 1995 level of garbage is absolutely pathetic.


Lol, you're not making any sense.

First blame Sheamus as one of these 'nobodies', then you accuse Triple H and Cena who are far from being 'nobodies' and now you're calling Randy Orton one? Make your mind up.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

it's obvious than since the birth of his daughter and his bike accident Randy is in great shape and his mind is clearly more focused.

Now the dirtsheets talking about Orton holding down mid carder like he's the backstage king... happy with that


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

EvoLution™;8695937 said:


> If only you knew ANYTHING about buys.


I know all. You don't. You're simply offended because someone said something about your make believe boyfriend who damn near breaks his arm by slamming on the mat like an idiot. You expect to be taken serious when you defend trash like that? Yeah right. No..the buyrates are undeniable and every new sites with respectability has the numbers filed for everyone to see at will. Fatal Fourway was a serious flop....and the main event foursome were promoted the most.



> First blame Sheamus as one of these 'nobodies', then you accuse Triple H and Cena who are far from being 'nobodies' and now you're calling Randy Orton one? Make your mind up.


Considering HHH doesn't mean shit to buyrates/ratings, he is a nobody. Considering Cena is putting out DVD movies at best and isn't nowhere near talked about on the worldwide scale as even a guy like Lesnar, he is nothing in the grand scheme of thing. He's the leader of the WWE during a down period. That's about it and that's nothing to brag about.



> Stop trolling.


Stop crying. A Kelly Kelly match has more credibility than your whining.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> I know all. You don't. You're simply offended because someone said something about your make believe boyfriend who damn near breaks his arm by slamming on the mat like an idiot. You expect to be taken serious when you defend trash like that? Yeah right. No..the buyrates are undeniable and every new sites with respectability has the numbers filed for everyone to see at will. Fatal Fourway was a serious flop....and the main event foursome were promoted the most.


The buyrates are down for a number of reasons. Allow me to introduce you to some of them. Bare in mind that some of these ideas may be groundbreaking to your mind, but follow along with me here.

The econonmy. People will not shell out 40 dollars per month on wrestling PPV's. Thats just a basic fact. The WWE needs to cut down on the amount of PPV's that they distribute each year, and I can almost guarantee that the buyrates will go up.

Popularity. Wrestling is not what it used to be in terms of popularity. People just arent watching like they used to. Therefore, you are going to generate less buys in the long run because those fans are dropping off year by year.

The Product. Regardless of the wrestlers, if they arent involved in intriguing storylines that have a good payoff for a PPV, people are not going to drop 40 dollars to watch it unfold. Thats exactly why some of these concept PPV's are going to sell very low. The Fatal 4 Way, Over the Limit, etc. did not have good enough storylines going into the PPV to sell it in the first place. You arent going to get people to pay simply to see wrestling. They want a good story, someone to route for, and a good ending. You know you are going to get those at the Big 4 events, but you almost never do at a regular PPV. So a regular viewer who has 40 to drop on something isnt going to do it on a WWE PPV, because they know they wont get the big payoff at a regular PPV. It all leads back to the storylines. If they are intriguing, and have a good payoff for each match, then you get people to emotionally invest and buy.

Those are just 3 of the many reasons as to why the PPV buyrates are down. Hopefully you opened your mind enough to understand.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

HelmsFan42 said:


> The buyrates are down for a number of reasons. Allow me to introduce you to some of them. Bare in mind that some of these ideas may be groundbreaking to your mind, but follow along with me here.
> 
> The econonmy. People will not shell out 40 dollars per month on wrestling PPV's. Thats just a basic fact. The WWE needs to cut down on the amount of PPV's that they distribute each year, and I can almost guarantee that the buyrates will go up.
> 
> ...


Down for this reason and that reason? That's interesting because if you let the WWE tell it with their "Did You Know" bullshit, you would think they were getting bigger ratings than the fucking NFL. 

Economy this and that...excuses that Vince McMahon has never used before. Why now?

Popularity. People aren't watching because it's the same ole shit. Cena wins in the end. HHH comes back and destroys this or that guy in the end. Edge stays protected. Sheamus rarely fucking loses and nobody buys it in the least. Kane was the one who fucked up the Undertaker and WE ALL KNOW it. It's boring. Repetitive. Look within..stop blaming this or that all the time. It's horrible creative decisions that are also the blame. Giving credible wrestlers losing streaks..having Hornswoggle and Chavo take over a portion of Raw for almost half a year..DX doing nonsense promos for no damn reason..John Cena looking like he's about to cry when he doesn't have the title around his waist and switching from being very mad to being sarcastic all the time..this stuff sucks. It always has and it was only a matter of time before it caught up with them. They might like reaching out to Cena's fanbase which is composed of teenage girls and kids entering grade school but it's garbage to everyone else.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> Down for this reason and that reason? That's interesting because if you let the WWE tell it with their "Did You Know" bullshit, you would think they were getting bigger ratings than the fucking NFL.
> 
> Economy this and that...excuses that Vince McMahon has never used before. Why now?
> 
> *Popularity. People aren't watching because it's the same ole shit. Cena wins in the end. HHH comes back and destroys this or that guy in the end. Edge stays protected. Sheamus rarely fucking loses and nobody buys it in the least. Kane was the one who fucked up the Undertaker and WE ALL KNOW it. It's boring. Repetitive. Look within..stop blaming this or that all the time. It's horrible creative decisions that are also the blame. Giving credible wrestlers losing streaks..having Hornswoggle and Chavo take over a portion of Raw for almost half a year..DX doing nonsense promos for no damn reason..John Cena looking like he's about to cry when he doesn't have the title around his waist and switching from being very mad to being sarcastic all the time..this stuff sucks. It always has and it was only a matter of time before it caught up with them. They might like reaching out to Cena's fanbase which is composed of teenage girls and kids entering grade school but it's garbage to everyone else*.


Umm, as I explained in my last post, storylines are what it all comes down to in terms of getting someone emotionally invested and therefore buying the PPV.

The economy is a fact. You cant dispute that, regardless if McMahon has used it as an excuse or not.


----------



## KingofFunk412 (Jan 14, 2010)

HHH is a nobody? Alright everybody, I quit the internet.

*Takes hat and coat off of the rack and walks out the door*


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Vince McMahon thinks he conditioned fans to chant "ECW" in the WWE. I doubt he nor his worthless daughter cares about the economy in his mansion in Connecticut.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Down for this reason and that reason? That's interesting because if you let the WWE tell it with their "Did You Know" bullshit, you would think they were getting bigger ratings than the fucking NFL.
> 
> Economy this and that...excuses that Vince McMahon has never used before. Why now?
> 
> Popularity. People aren't watching because it's the same ole shit. Cena wins in the end. HHH comes back and destroys this or that guy in the end. Edge stays protected. Sheamus rarely fucking loses and nobody buys it in the least. Kane was the one who fucked up the Undertaker and WE ALL KNOW it. It's boring. Repetitive. Look within..stop blaming this or that all the time. It's horrible creative decisions that are also the blame. Giving credible wrestlers losing streaks..having Hornswoggle and Chavo take over a portion of Raw for almost half a year..DX doing nonsense promos for no damn reason..John Cena looking like he's about to cry when he doesn't have the title around his waist and switching from being very mad to being sarcastic all the time..this stuff sucks. It always has and it was only a matter of time before it caught up with them. They might like reaching out to Cena's fanbase which is composed of teenage girls and kids entering grade school but it's garbage to everyone else.


:no:

Ugh.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> Stop crying. A Kelly Kelly match has more credibility than your whining.


Woah, stop man. You're hurting my feelings..









Do yourself a favour and stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> I know all. You don't.


pretty much stopped right here. i'm not a big fan of disillusioned fools who think they hold the key to all that is right. 

just a question, but why the fuck are we talking about ratings and what is causing buyrates to go down and such? let's all take a look at the thread title.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> Vince McMahon thinks he conditioned fans to chant "ECW" in the WWE. I doubt he nor his worthless daughter cares about the economy in his mansion in Connecticut.


What? Ok, I'm done with this conversation after this.

He has to care. People in OUR economy do not have the money to drop $40 on a wrestling PPV each month. Fact. Hence, buyrates go down. It's simple.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Samee said:


> Woah, stop man. You're hurting my feelings..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is this little guy? LOL. And it's fascinating to see all of the Orton fans quit at the same time..pretty much what Orton did when he was in the military. Nice role model, Blandy.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> Who is this little guy? LOL.














> And it's fascinating to see all of the Orton fans quit at the same time..pretty much what Orton did when he was in the military. Nice role model, Blandy.


What does that have to do with anything? You're wrong anyhow, seeing as the guy was discharged for bad conduct. So yeah, well done there.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

No surprise here. Orton is a headcase and a huge douchebag.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

Nexus one is about as stupid as a bag of rocks.

Look people, sites make money when visted alot, I should know since I have one trying to generate money. Since Randy has a bad past, he's the main target to little shit like this. These "insiders" don't work for the wwe, they are just everday people like you and me. If a "insider" worked for the wwe, and they told everthing they know they would be FIRED. 

Looked Randy admitted on his twitter he regrets his mistakes and wish he could of treated fans better in the past, but for crying out loud he's not holding anybody down.

_kennedy got fired cause he was in the wrong place at the wrong time, denver debacle remember. Orton himself admitted he complained about kennedy being dangerous to work with, thats it. It was Vince McMahon that fired kennedy, NOT Ortong get your fucking facts straight

_oh what about kofis push_ it was wrestlemania time people, not even the Oh mighty wrestling God Randy Orton who holds down talent, got build up for his feud. Midcarders all get caught in a crossfire at that time of year. The only matches that had any build up were Batista-Cena, Hart-Mcmahon.. If orton really had his way all the time wouldn't his feud with legacy got as much hype as them.
Was Austin flipping the bird real, Jericho calling people stupid real. Randy is a good actor he's probably the only wrestler who can fool people, he made people question did he really punt Vince McMahon, "people that know the wwe is scripted"

-Miz_ If Orton would of buried the miz he would of won in less than 3 minutes, and no sold any of the miz's moves, but instead Miz got more offence in and Orton BARELY won. How is that fucking burying him. I swear some people will believe anything.
Did you know Randy Orton is the cause of global warming


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Theproof said:


> No surprise here. Orton is a headcase and a huge douchebag.


Yeah.. I think you need to read this post:



Halo Star said:


> Nexus one is about as stupid as a bag of rocks.
> 
> Look people, sites make money when visted alot, I should know since I have one trying to generate money. Since Randy has a bad past, he's the main target to little shit like this. These "insiders" don't work for the wwe, they are just everday people like you and me. If a "insider" worked for the wwe, and they told everthing they know they would be FIRED.
> 
> ...


But yeah, carry on claiming Orton's a 'headcase' and a 'huge douchebag' like you know all from reading some false, ill-informed bullshit 'reports' on the internet.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Samee said:


> Yeah.. I think you need to read this post:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, carry on claiming Orton's a 'headcase' and a 'huge douchebag' like you know all from reading some false, ill-informed bullshit 'reports' on the internet.


Oh really? But it's ok for all of the Orton marks to believe the rumors about Finlay and HBK saying that they hated wrestling Mr.Kennedy right?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Oh really? But it's ok for all of the Orton marks to believe the rumors about Finlay and HBK saying that they hated wrestling Mr.Kennedy right?


I'm an Orton fan and I don't believe any of that cos they're *rumours*. But yeah obviously Orton marks are gonna use stuff that is allegedly true to defend him against other stuff that is allegedly true. If you can make huge assumptions and bash on Orton, why can't those trying to defend him make assumptions on rumours they've heard as well? You can't have it both ways. Two wrongs don't make a right and all that shit. 

But yeah I love how you completely ignored all the points in the post I showed you. Halo Star didn't make any assumptions on any rumours, he just commented on what he knew was true. 

So yeah your point has no substance.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Halo Star said:


> Nexus one is about as stupid as a bag of rocks.
> 
> Look people, sites make money when visted alot, I should know since I have one trying to generate money. Since Randy has a bad past, he's the main target to little shit like this. These "insiders" don't work for the wwe, they are just everday people like you and me. If a "insider" worked for the wwe, and they told everthing they know they would be FIRED.
> 
> ...


This guy had his feelings hurt. If there is a burial, it's not some one week thing. It happens over time just like with Benjamin, MVP, and everyone else.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> This guy had his feelings hurt. If there is a burial, it's not some one week thing. It happens over time just like with Benjamin, MVP, and everyone else.


fpalm


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> This guy had his feelings hurt. If there is a burial, it's not some one week thing. It happens over time just like with Benjamin, MVP, and everyone else.


what??


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Christ, so much negativity and bashing based off a stupid rumor.

I thought this was a HHH thread for a minute.


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not even going to read the whole thread, but if people really believe this they need help.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Cycløps said:


> I'm not even going to read the whole thread, but if people really believe this they need help.


How so? There's been plenty of evidence of him doing it in the past, if the Kennedy incident and the extreme depush that Kofi received straight after facing Orton isn't enough then I don't know what is.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> How so? There's been plenty of evidence of him doing it in the past, if the Kennedy incident and the extreme depush that Kofi received straight after facing Orton isn't enough then I don't know what is.


Oi stop believing what you want to believe and open your eyes. Here, read this post:



Halo Star said:


> Nexus one is about as stupid as a bag of rocks.
> 
> Look people, sites make money when visted alot, I should know since I have one trying to generate money. Since Randy has a bad past, he's the main target to little shit like this. These "insiders" don't work for the wwe, they are just everday people like you and me. If a "insider" worked for the wwe, and they told everthing they know they would be FIRED.
> 
> ...


Orton himself admitted he said Kennedy's dangerous to work with but there is no way in hell Orton himself got Kennedy fired. The only people I'd think who'd have that much pull would either be Triple H or Undertaker. Kennedy himself even said it wasn't solely down to Orton so your point has no substance. 

Also about Kofi, Orton himself has said that whole 'stupid' incident was him *IN CHARACTER*. The 'depush' Kofi received was down to it being WrestleMania season and they had bigger issues to deal with like breaking Legacy up. If Orton had really been pissed with Kofi and had soooooo much pull backstage as people like you tend to think, don't you think Kofi would be back to the nobody mid-carder he was on RAW before he feuded with Orton? Exactly, he's not. He's over on SmackDown where he's constantly been booked strong and it's clear for all to see WWE is high on him and have big plans for him as a future main eventer. Kofi just got caught up in the frenzy before WrestleMania, nothing more nothing less. 

So stop this image in your head of Orton being some puppet-master who controls all mid-carders and shall strike down those who dare challenge him. Bloody hell.


----------



## Kinnaird (Aug 25, 2009)

everybody fucks up. orton included. your wrestling more than 300 days a year. everybody is bound to botch moves every now and then. like some have stated. sometimes the rants after the move do add to the character. it looks great and looks like genuine intensity from a superstar with "IED". but when you go backstage and start complaining, thats a bit much. you can pull those men to the side and talk to them like men. explain to them where they went wrong and what they should do next time if ever in a situation like that. but bitching and ranting backstage is a sucker move for a guy at his level because he knows that the people that he are directing these rants at cant really do anything about it due to fear of being fired. he would never pull the kind of stunts backstage with guys like hhh, michaels, cena or the undertaker.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Kinnaird said:


> everybody fucks up. orton included. your wrestling more than 300 days a year. everybody is bound to botch moves every now and then. like some have stated. sometimes the rants after the move do add to the character. it looks great and looks like genuine intensity from a superstar with "IED". but when you go backstage and start complaining, thats a bit much. you can pull those men to the side and talk to them like men. explain to them where they went wrong and what they should do next time if ever in a situation like that. but bitching and ranting backstage is a sucker move for a guy at his level because he knows that the people that he are directing these rants at cant really do anything about it due to fear of being fired. he would never pull the kind of stunts backstage with guys like hhh, michaels, cena or the undertaker.


Yeah and where's proof of these backstage 'flamings' ey? Apart from a nobody named Powell 'reporting' such incidents, I don't see any evidence to it actually happening at all. These dirtsheets know Orton's got a bad rep so they try and make stories off of it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

You do know people lie, you can't take what they say at face value and that goes double for wrestlers. Now I never said that Orton DEFINITELY did all these things, but there's evidence to support them and there's evidence against them and people who accept everything that's said on either sides are simply gullible. Discounting the opposing side's argument and saying you need help because you blindly believe that it's impossible for it to be true is just being a fanboi.

Now I don't believe Orton was entirely responsible for these events happening but I do believe he was at least partly responsible with his reactions to them be it him complaining to McMahon and being the final nail in Kennedy's coffin or his overreaction at the end of his match with Kofi which I believe was fully out of character and has attempted to cover it up since by doing it again and then coming out with a reason for it. Kofi also had and has botched quite a bit since and that maybe partly responsible for his depush and his current position on Smackdown along with most of the other younger talent.

P.S What's pathetic is you giving me negative rep for me not liking Orton.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I thing it's pretty stupid to believe the dirt sheets on this, but at the same time believing Orton's twitter is not much better. I mean of course he said the Kofi stuff was in character. If the stuff about him depushing Kofi was true, what the hell do people expect him to say "Yeah, I was legitimately pissed and used my pull backstage to end his push"? I mean he's never going to say something like that regardless of what actually happened, so I wouldn't take his twitter account as the gospel.


----------



## #1UndertakerFan (Dec 20, 2005)

I just don't get why WWE fans continue to cheer for Randy Orton when the guy is a heel not a face they should be booing him.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I have been watching some Raws and PPVs from the time Kofi was pushed and then depushed. Orton could not have been responsible for anything. Kofi's push came during the build up to the Royal Rumble and the Elimination Chamber, which is great. It built him up credibly for those two events and matches. The feud with Orton truly elevated him. However, that is a horrible time to receive a push because he was not going to win either match and when WrestleMania comes around, non main eventers have problems doing well. I do not see much of a depush. He established himself as a bonafide star on Raw and took his work to Smackdown. Many people have that. I just hope he becomes an electric World Champion soon.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> You do know people lie, you can't take what they say at face value and that goes double for wrestlers. Now I never said that Orton DEFINITELY did all these things, but there's evidence to support them and there's evidence against them and people who accept everything that's said on both sides are simply gullible. Discounting the opposing side's argument and saying you need help because you blindly believe that it's impossible for it to be true is just being a fanboi.
> 
> Now I don't believe Orton was entirely responsible for these events happening but I do believe he was at least partly responsible with his reactions to them be it him complaining to McMahon and being the final nail in Kennedy's coffin or his overreaction at the end of his match with Kofi which I believe was fully out of character and has attempted to cover it up since by doing it again and then coming out with a reason for it. Kofi also had and has botched quite a bit since and that maybe partly responsible for his depush and his current position on Smackdown along with most of the other younger talent.
> 
> P.S What's pathetic is you giving me negative rep for me not liking Orton.


Oh so even though Orton's come out and said the rumours about Kofi are not true you're gonna just side with saying 'well he's not going to admit to it is he?' What the hell? He's damned if he says it true, he's damned if he says it isn't true. He's also damned if he stays quiet. What d'you expect him to do ey? Rumours have been made up about him on the internet and he's been asked directly if they're true and he's said no, that should be the end of it. I'd understand if you refused to believe him if Kofi was currently jobbing to the likes of Yoshi Tatsu or was out of a job but he's not, he's currently on the brink of breaking into the main event scene. Oh and where's this 'evidence'? We all know he had a part to play in Kennedy's firing, he's admitted that himself, but Kennedy himself has said Orton's not the sole reason. So yeah there's a little evidence, but it's not sufficient seeing as Orton wasn't the only reason Kennedy got fired, it was combining number of factors. Now lets look at the 'evidence' for the Kofi 'incident'. What evidence is there apart from bullshit dirtsheet reports over-analysing Orton's behaviour in the ring? Orton was *in character*. If you haven't noticed that it's apart of his character to have outbursts then you haven't been watching him. So go on, what evidence is there to these accusations? I'm not being a fanboy, I'm commenting on stuff that I know that is true as they have come from the wrestlers themselves, not some dirtsheet 'reporting' rumours that they made up out of thin air. 

Look at that post I showed you again, Kofi's 'depush' (if you can even call it that) was down to other factors. Not Orton 'losing it' with him. I mean, the guy was involved in a match up with Cena and Orton the week after the whole 'stupid' incident so the argument that Orton was pissed with him just has no substance whatsoever.

P.S The rep was for you giving bullshit responses and completely ignoring the points I'm trying to make. But yeah, good attempt at trying to make me look stupid.




arjun14626rko said:


> I have been watching some Raws and PPVs from the time Kofi was pushed and then depushed. Orton could not have been responsible for anything. Kofi's push came during the build up to the Royal Rumble and the Elimination Chamber, which is great. It built him up credibly for those two events and matches. The feud with Orton truly elevated him. However, that is a horrible time to receive a push because he was not going to win either match and when WrestleMania comes around, non main eventers have problems doing well. I do not see much of a depush. He established himself as a bonafide star on Raw and took his work to Smackdown. Many people have that. I just hope he becomes an electric World Champion soon.


Exactly! Why are some people refusing to see Orton actually *HELPED* Kofi?


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

you do know the same could say about Orton.
His pushed stopped at wrestlemania time to, cause his legacy storyline wasn't hyped at all and his WM match was 10 minutes.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

I see there's still a lot of butthurt Kennedy fans out there. Please guy, just stop. Dude is long gone. He got fired by Vince because he's unreliable, and nobody gave a crap about him anymore. He came out to dead silence on his last day on Raw.

Kennedy got the pink slip because he sucks.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

heres a tweet from randy when a fan asked him was he really mad at the Miz
RandyOrton; my character was upset with miz  

a tweet from the kofi incident
I'm always trying new things for my character. Some work, some don't

and a tweet regarding the kennedy incident
I think what happened is a misunderstanding and at this point there is peace. Hell......we used to ride together

Now don't you find it just a tad bit funny these wrestling sites don't report stuff like this.. They know they got caught in a lie thats why. Plus compare how many times Orton has lied off the record compared to them dweebs


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Halo Star said:


> heres a tweet from randy when a fan asked him was he really mad at the Miz
> RandyOrton; my character was upset with miz
> 
> a tweet from the kofi incident
> ...


As the person above you said. what else was he going to say?


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> As the person above you said. what else was he going to say?


well lets see who could of downed them like Cena did on Percy Watson.
You only believe this stuff cause you HATE Randy, lets say this was a wrestler you liked? What would you be like then.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Halo Star said:


> well lets see who could of downed them like Cena did on Percy Watson.
> You only believe this stuff cause you HATE Randy, lets say this was a wrestler you liked? What would you be like then.


I completely forgot about that whole Cena/Percy thing. Can you imagine if that was Orton instead of Cena? The dirtsheets would've blown it way out of proportion and said how Orton is trying to hold down someone even before they reached the midcard. :lmao Could just picture the 'reports' now and the reaction on here with the same old lemmings repeating the same old shit.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't hate Orton, I just dislike his current gimmick and his attitude. So far I've not really seen much that has shown his attitude has changed a lot.


----------



## king953 (Aug 7, 2010)

Lol miz cant start maint event career with botches ^^


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> I don't hate Orton, I just dislike his current gimmick and his attitude. So far I've not really seen much that has shown his attitude has changed a lot.


See, that's all you had to say instead of giving bs lame reasons. Some people just don't like some wrestlers. It's as simple as that. Opinions differ. You didn't have to get all long about it.

And about his attitude, even I'll admit, he did seem to be a major dickhead pre-2007. But I've followed the guy almost his entire career and ever since he's gotten married and had a kid he seems to have completely changed. You never hear stories about him trashing hotel rooms, having altercations with fans and getting suspended any more. I remember him saying after the birth of his kid he realised he couldn't mess around any more and he had to take things more seriously cos now he's not only supporting himself but his family as well. I mean, before the guy would always get into trouble right as he was about to get a push but now it seems like he's become 'one of the guys' alongside Cena, Triple H and Undertaker. He seems to have come along way from being that major dickhead. I think he gets too bad of a rep for his apparent 'attitude' anyhow. I mean you just have to look at the guy's Twitter. He's probably the most responsive WWE superstar on there. He's always answering as many fans as he can. He was like that on his message board a while back when he used to post on there as well. If the guy was as big of a dickhead now as some people like to think he is, why does he even bother acknowledging his fans?


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

Samee said:


> I completely forgot about that whole Cena/Percy thing. Can you imagine if that was Orton instead of Cena? The dirtsheets would've blown it way out of proportion and said how Orton is trying to hold down someone even before they reached the midcard. :lmao Could just picture the 'reports' now and the reaction on here with the same old lemmings repeating the same old shit.


Yeah for real, the cena thing was barely brought up, but this Orton thing, it seems they just can't keep running it in the dirt, yet when the man himself posts something on twitter, they ignore that


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Halo Star said:


> Yeah for real, the cena thing was barely brought up, but this Orton thing, it seems they just can't keep running it in the dirt, yet when the man himself posts something on twitter, they ignore that


Exactly, when something has stone cold truth to it like the whole Cena/Percy thing no big deal is made but when something is 'reported' on 'scarce details' about Orton everyone jumps on it and refuses to believe it's not true. It's pathetic.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

Samee said:


> Exactly, when something has stone cold truth to it like the whole Cena/Percy thing no big deal is made but when something is 'reported' on 'scarce details' about Orton everyone jumps on it and refuses to believe it's not true. It's pathetic.


I could be wrong but I think this whole Miz incident came right after Orton called out one of them reporters from the site for being wrong or something.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Halo Star said:


> I could be wrong but I think this whole Miz incident came right after Orton called out one of them reporters from the site for being wrong or something.


Yeah I don't think that's true either. Orton 'called out' Caldwell from PWTorch.com on his Twitter for making a mistake in one of his reports about when Orton got injured. Caldwell got the PPV wrong so Orton corrected him. Caldwell then corrected his report.

The person reporting this appears to be Powell, a completely different guy.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Samee said:


> See, that's all you had to say instead of giving bs lame reasons. Some people just don't like some wrestlers. It's as simple as that. Opinions differ. You didn't have to get all long about it.
> 
> And about his attitude, even I'll admit, he did seem to be a major dickhead pre-2007. But I've followed the guy almost his entire career and ever since he's gotten married and had a kid he seems to have completely changed. You never hear stories about him trashing hotel rooms, having altercations with fans and getting suspended any more. I remember him saying after the birth of his kid he realised he couldn't mess around any more and he had to take things more seriously cos now he's not only supporting himself but his family as well. I mean, before the guy would always get into trouble right as he was about to get a push but now it seems like he's become 'one of the guys' alongside Cena, Triple H and Undertaker. He seems to have come along way from being that major dickhead. I think he gets too bad of a rep for his apparent 'attitude' anyhow. I mean you just have to look at the guy's Twitter. He's probably the most responsive WWE superstar on there. He's always answering as many fans as he can. He was like that on his message board a while back when he used to post on there as well. If the guy was as big of a dickhead now as some people like to think he is, why does he even bother acknowledging his fans?


I think other wrestlers have attested that some things are true, but some are false. I would put him fourth in the WWE hierarchy, but that fourth is way, way behind Taker and HHH. Like country miles behind. He is always crucifixed for behavior issues. Whether that is fair or not is debatable, but once you do it once, it sticks with you. That is unfair. I remember incidents where Orton was harangued for pointing out a rude fan in the audience and having security escort him. That is a lot of hate for doing the right thing. 

It would hinder Orton to hold down stars like the Miz and Kofi. The WWE and Orton need new main eventers. It just does not make sense to do that.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

arjun14626rko said:


> I think other wrestlers have attested that some things are true, but some are false. I would put him fourth in the WWE hierarchy, but that fourth is way, way behind Taker and HHH. Like country miles behind. He is always crucifixed for behavior issues. Whether that is fair or not is debatable, but once you do it once, it sticks with you. That is unfair. I remember incidents where Orton was harangued for pointing out a rude fan in the audience and having security escort him. That is a lot of hate for doing the right thing.


Yeah I know that, I was just pointing out how far Orton's come from what he used to be. Some refuse to believe that people change. Just look at Shawn Michaels. Look at what he used to be and look at him now. 



> It would hinder Orton to hold down stars like the Miz and Kofi. The WWE and Orton need new main eventers. It just does not make sense to do that.


Exactly. Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who sees that Orton is practically the only main eventer who is actively looking to help elevate other guys. When he's facing someone who's 'below him' he gives them as much offence as possible apart from the one exception being Jey Uso but that match was solely intended to build Orton as a contender for the WWE title. In his program with Kofi he made Kofi look so strong and really did elevate him an extra level. Now Kofi is seen as someone who is on the verge of breaking the main event scene. Before he was just another wrestler in the midcard. 

In his match against Swagger at Extreme Rules Orton again made the 'lesser' talent look very strong. He gave Swagger a lot of offence and even lost *clean* to him, something that everyone seems to be forgetting. Could you picture Triple H or Cena laying down for Swagger like that? No. 

And the latest example is The Miz. In the match they had on RAW Orton made Miz looked like he belonged. He gave Miz so much offence, at times I thought it was making Orton look weak let alone making Miz look weak. Orton did everything he could to elevate Miz. I mean, Miz almost even won with the Reality Check. It took a desperation RKO for Orton to win.

So yeah, I don't think Orton gets the credit he deserves.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> I don't hate Orton, I just dislike his current gimmick and his attitude. So far I've not really seen much that has shown his attitude has changed a lot.


Plus he's even more cringe worthy than Cena. Early on when he first started this psycho gimmick, he did a good job with it but now he's taking it too far. He looks like an idiot waving his arms in the are and slamming his fists down on the mat like a retard. He needs to tone it down a little. Just my opinion.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Plus he's even more cringe worthy than Cena. Early on when he first started this psycho gimmick, he did a good job with it but now he's taking it too far. He looks like an idiot waving his arms in the are and slamming his fists down on the mat like a retard. He needs to tone it down a little. Just my opinion.


I actually kind of agree with you here. I remember bringing this point up on an Orton forum at got flamed for it. I think he does tend to go over the top now but I've gotten used it. I mean, wrestlers are supposed to be larger than life characters right? I think he does it more now than before to try and invoke a response from the crowd. But yeah, either way I think it looks pretty silly at times.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Would save the WWE a lot of grief if Orton pulled the plug on the Miz. I have a feeling this isn't the first time he's been a hindrance to his peers, the guy just isn't any good in the ring.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

This is ridiculous. fpalm Turns out the Miz became WWE Champion.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Way to bump an old thread... fpalm


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

yoseftigger said:


> Way to bump an old thread... fpalm


:avit:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Its just ridiculous seeing people turn little things into big things.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

great bump :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lmao

I go to the RAW section, and read the title of this thread and just think "WTF" at first. Now I know why :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A 1 year bump. How odd...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Mods....

LadyCroft, BkBHulk, or whomever else is available :

Please lock this thread and ban this clown that bumped this thread. Okay? fpalm


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Hah the smackdown board had you beat. At least they go back to 2009 for their necro-bumps :flip


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

Lol at the bump...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Mods....
> 
> LadyCroft, BkBHulk, or whomever else is available :
> 
> Please lock this thread and ban this clown that bumped this thread. Okay? fpalm


It was a Nice 1-year Bump why you hating :flip


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> It was a Nice 1-year Bump why you hating :flip


Enjoy your slice of humble pie.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Da fuck?


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

here OP heres a gift for your imminent dismissal


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> Mods....
> 
> LadyCroft, BkBHulk, or whomever else is available :
> 
> Please lock this thread and ban this clown that bumped this thread. Okay? fpalm


Did it really piss you off that much that an old thread was bumped?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> A 1 year bump. How odd...


TBH I did not even look at the date. :shocked:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Naw but seriously, epic one year bump.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Naw but seriously, epic one year bump.


:agree:


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

LMAO what an epic bump.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

take a bow for the bump


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

No Problem Broski's


----------



## Whsprnthwnd (Jul 28, 2011)

Poor poor Kofi...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL i read the article, and was about to post, but then saw the date and LOL'D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## xshowmeyourgoodies (Jul 31, 2011)

LMFAO !!! .. that damn Orton.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Could the Angry Miz Girl have a role in all of this?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The fact that people believe this shit is sad. The reason why people believe this is becuase people want to believe it. 

First of all, Kofi Kingston main event push? I doubt Kofi was inclined to any push. 

And the stuff with Anderson, yeah it wasn't only Orton who complained about Anderson's sloppy wrestling, it was Triple H, Cena, Michaels, and Finlay also.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


>


Randy Y U no learn how to act


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Randy Y U no learn how to act


Acting? He was too busy at the papers to learn acting.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

_God, Orton's such a pissy little child. He can't wrestle worth a damn either._


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

Bumpy bump


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

tomkim4 said:


> Did it really piss you off that much that an old thread was bumped?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


>


OK I Lol'd.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

As good a IB4L pic as it can get!


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Who revived this thread??

this is from, 2010... wtf?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Internet Champion said:


> Who revived this thread??
> 
> this is from, 2010... wtf?


Bro did you travel in time or something, it is 2010 what are you Nuts?


----------



## koolwhip (Jul 30, 2011)

Why isnt this thread closed?


----------



## toadson (Oct 2, 2007)

koolwhip said:


> Why isnt this thread closed?


Kofi sucks, but we still have to see him on TV every week, so this thread has to remain open.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

> Though details are presently scarce, the Money in the Bank briefcase bearer reportedly messed up the timing of the match, thus causing "The Viper" to angrily react.


Miz is not MITB holder. ADR is.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

koolwhip said:


> Why isnt this thread closed?


I wanted this thread to be closed, but now that I've read you want it closed I hope that it remains open.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Donny Bono said:


> Miz is not MITB holder. ADR is.


Look at the date first!

Someone bumped for lulz


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Donny Bono said:


> Miz is not MITB holder. ADR is.


LOL look at the date man.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Stupid!! Stupid!!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, even if the report is from a year ago, it's still fake. 

Why did The Miz win the WWE CHampionship if Orton wanted to "hold him down." Becuase it's fake, thats why.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Xile44 said:


> This is ridiculous. fpalm Turns out the Miz became WWE Champion.



Why did you feel it necessary to bump a YEAR OLD THREAD to make that pointless and idiotic statement.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> LOL look at the date man.


LOL. First thing I thought is that it must be from last year, cuz that's when Miz was MITB holder. But then I looked at the date and said "nope, 2010. it's this year". LOL. I don't even know what year it is.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

http://web.archive.org/web/20090224...down/445025-miz-nothing-without-morrison.html

A little off topic but wow great memories on how people thought Morrison was being held back by Miz. My, my how times have changed.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Miz is going to end up just like Morrison is atm if they don't keep him fresh.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And the thread is yet not closed LOL... Way to go OP!


----------

